#ubuntu-testing 2008-11-24
<ara> morning all :-)
<ara> morning mvo :)
<mvo> hey ara, good morning :)
<mvo> does someone has a gutsy machine available for testing that is capable of running compiz?
#ubuntu-testing 2008-11-25
<ara> morning all
 * ara takes a break
 * ara -> lunch
<davmor2> ara: is the wiki down?
<ara> yes, apparently
<ara> schwuk: testcases.qa.ubuntu.com is down, can you please have a look?
<schwuk> ara: no it's not
<schwuk> (and I didn't do anything)
<davmor2> schwuk: still nothing here
<ara> schwuk: is the 443 (https) that it is not working
<ara> davmor2: accessing trough http works
<davmor2> ara: Yeap :)
<schwuk> ara, davmor2: ah
<schwuk> davmor2: I didn't know that it was ever on https
<davmor2> :)
<bdmurray> stgraber: are the specs iso-testing-jaunty and qa-jaunty-isotracker duplicates?
<bdmurray> Ah, one is obsolete.  I'm good now.
#ubuntu-testing 2008-11-26
<ara> morning all :-)
 * ara -> lunch
 * ara -> reboots
<ara> cr3: morning :-)
<cr3> ara: hiya!
<ara> cr3: how are you doing?
<cr3> ara: all good, working on some exciting stuff
<cr3> ara: and you, how's desktop testing coming along?
<ara> cr3: all good, we will need to discuss at uds about hte gnome participation, but so far so good
<ara> about that, how did you start ldtp + at-spi-registry to be more reliable?
<ara> I cannot remember
<ara> cr3 ^
<cr3> ara: do you have all tests closing windows now? and can the test suite be run multiple times in a row, there was a problem with some applications which have forms to complete when first opened
<cr3> ara: are you having reliability issues when running it as yourself? the concern I worked on was mostly when running it as root on behalf of another user
<ara> cr3: yes, sometimes ldtp server just fails. good news is that nagappan is moving ldtp core from C to Python. wohoo!
<cr3> ara: might it be too late to start such a migration from C to Python considering Strongwind is starting to get noticed by Gnome
<ara> cr3: well, strongwind is in a very early stage. Maybe they could join both projects
<cr3> ara: that would sound like a win, instead of scattering resources. it's not as if they seem that different anyways, it's just a layer over at-spi
<ara> cr3: yes, definitely
<nagappan> hi cr3
<cr3> nagappan: hi there!
<cr3> nagappan: ara tells me you're thinking of rewriting the C parts of ldtp to Python
<nagappan> cr3, I have already done the recording part, currently doing the execution engine
<nagappan> cr3, have sent email
<nagappan> cr3, to you and other GNOME guys
<nagappan> cr3, requesting your inputs
<cr3> nagappan: nice! how do you feel about strongwind in respect to ldtp?
<nagappan> cr3, StrongWind, doesn't have many ready made API as LDTP, just my opinion :) LDTP is easy for QA engineers and StrongWind will be easy for developers to extend the framework
<cr3> nagappan: my concern is that it seems like a duplication of effort and, if ldtp has many ready many API, that could be useful for developers as well
<cr3> nagappan: is strongwind a project that was initiated by gnome or someone else?
<nagappan> cr3, by Medsphere
<cr3> nagappan: sounds corporate, so I still don't quite understand the motivation for choosing strongwind over ldtp :(
<nagappan> cr3, :)
<nagappan> cr3, currently LDTP being used by VMware, Palm Source, ofcourse Ubuntu, Evolution project, soon there will be announcement from European Union
<nagappan> cr3, http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/ldtp-dev/2008-June/000625.html
<nagappan> cr3, some work is going on, which I can't share now much
<cr3> nagappan: and it's been used by Novell for a long time
<nagappan> cr3, yes
<cr3> nagappan: the list goes on, which begs the question even more why to choose something else :(
<nagappan> cr3, I don't know from where StrongWind suddenly came, I don't see much activity, apart from some one speaking
<nagappan> cr3, anyways I don't want to speak much on public channel about other tools
<nagappan> cr3, I can share a doc, which my manager created before moving from Dogtail to LDTP for VMware Workstation testing
<cr3> nagappan: I understand, but this should also be of public concern how we're suddenly scattering resources which breaks my heart :(
<nagappan> cr3, I can give data from my side, about LDTP
<cr3> nagappan: might you happen to know if there's any form of compatibility between ldtp and strongwind so that tests can potentially be shared between the two projects?
<nagappan> cr3, as of now there is no, probably we can look into it
<cr3> nagappan: will you be at fosscamp and/or uds?
<nagappan> cr3, I will attend the Ubuntu conf in Mountain View, this year end
<nagappan> cr3, ara has invited me :)
<cr3> nagappan: she rocks!
<nagappan> cr3, BTW did you got the other email from me ?
<nagappan> cr3, 2 emails
<cr3> nagappan: the one about enlarging my manhood? seriously, I received both of 'em :)
<nagappan> cr3, cool
<nagappan> cr3, need your valuable inputs
<cr3> nagappan: I'm not sure I understand:  Let us work on the application level common things together. Could you please provide us info on how to go about ?
<nagappan> cr3, I mean, the applications are common for all the distribution
#ubuntu-testing 2008-11-27
<ara> morning all :-)
#ubuntu-testing 2008-11-28
<ara> morning all :-)
<davmor2> Good Morning all :)
<ara> hey davmor2, how are you doing?
<davmor2> Fine Thanks, how's things?
<davmor2> ara: No heno at wednesday's meeting?
<ara> davmor2: he is on holidays this week
<davmor2> Ah :)
<davmor2> Just running through the notes got back to late to join in
<ara> davmor2: are you coming to the uds?
#ubuntu-testing 2009-11-23
<astechgeek> I've read through the Testing ISO wiki I tried to subscribe to the current test images but they aren't showing up in My Subscriptions. Am I looking in the wrong place?
<kcj1993> what need testing?
<kcj1993> hello? is there anyone in here?
<davmor3> Hello everybody
<czajkowski> davmor3: howdy
<davmor3> czajkowski: hello you back in uk timezone mode now?
<czajkowski> I'm in my Irish timezone :)
<davmor3> you sure you're not in gmt?
<czajkowski> Dublin
<czajkowski> same thing
<davmor3> czajkowski: and greenwich is where again :P
<czajkowski> davmor3: I'm in Irish timezone, same as UK., how's that
<davmor3> :)
<davmor3> that'll do
<davmor3> so is your head back in a real timezone anyway
<czajkowski> more or less
<davmor3> czajkowski: good
<davmor3> morning fader_
<fader_> davmor3: Howdy.  Looks like you got an upgrade!
 * fader_ hopes this version is better than the last. :)
<fader_> davmor3: How's life?
<davmor3> back is a bit better but still hurting
<davmor3> meds are still knocking me about a bit
<fader_> :/
<fader_> You've gotta get fixed up so I can start abusing you again!
<davmor3> you can abuse me but I'll just ignore you :P
<cr3> davmor3: that defeats the purpose of abusing you though
<cr3> ... or abusing anyone for that matter
<davmor3> cr3: yeah but it makes fader_ feel useful :)
<fader_> I need *something* to feel useful about!
<czajkowski> davmor3: you run gwibber?
<davmor3> czajkowski: yeap
<czajkowski> davmor3: can you see if you have any similar issues Launchpad bug 487064
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 487064 in gwibber "Message pane repaints frequently and resets the scroll status, losing reading position" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487064
<davmor3> yes I noticed that but only if your in the top third of the list try scrolling about 2/3's of the way down and it stays there I think
<czajkowski> davmor3: hmm , add that to ticket?
<davmor3> try it out first makes sure it does
<moustafa1> good morning, cr3, fader_, davmor3
<davmor3> morning moustafa1
<fader_> Hey dude
<davmor3> fader_: what?
<fader_> davmor3: Wrong dude :P
<davmor3> fader_: you two timer you said I was the only dude in your life :'(
<moustafaC> dudes, chillax
<moustafaC> we're all each other's only dudes in each other's lives
<davmor3> moustafaC: we're just playing :)
<moustafaC> we're free and open dudes
<moustafaC> davmor3, I'm just adding
<fagan> thanks marjo for accepting me into the qa team group :)
<davmor3> so guys how did uds go did you get some ideas?
 * czajkowski has a long to do list
<fagan> davmor3: yep loads of them
<davmor3> cool
<fagan> davmor3: I loved the bug day ideas
<davmor3> don't we already have that?
<fagan> But to make them better
<marjo> fagan: welcome!
<fagan> and to advertise them more
<fagan> :D
<davmor3> :D
<czajkowski> get moer community involvement
<fagan> czajkowski: thats the idea
<fagan> having small bug days once a week and big bug days once a month
<fagan> So we can get to packages we may not have got to before
<davmor3> cool
<czajkowski> davmor3: great email re fspot
<davmor3> well
<davmor3> I had a look at them after seeing the video about default apps
<czajkowski> nods
<fagan> We need to test pitivi a lot when its put it
<fagan> *in
<davmor3> need to find the time to do lots of stuff and test
<fagan> davmor3: well it runs and it makes video using ogg correctly
<fagan> but doing harder stuff is what we need
 * fagan just made a bug against checkbox https://bugs.launchpad.net/checkbox/+bug/487143
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 487143 in checkbox "More specific hardware questions shouldnt be asked" [Undecided,New]
<davmor3> fagan: Yes demands time though
<fagan> yep
 * fagan thinks the main functionality is fine for pitivi 
<fagan> (except no one can pronounce its name)
<davmor3> battery dying
<davmor3> why not ask the guy that made it
<davmor3> to video himself saying it in a linus linux stylee
<fagan> ha
<fagan> but im very impressed with it and collabora have put a lot of work into it
<fagan> It even converts video too
<astechgeek> Do you use the same test cases for Lucid as Karmic?
<cr3> moustafaC: by the way, I just pushed changes to the message branch relating to checkbox.log
<cr3> fagan: MySQL upgrade testing: http://www.elabs7.com/ct.html?rtr=on&s=ax0v,j91v,33o,chzk,la7g,b3mp,9gne
<cr3> fader_: ^^^
<cr3> darn autocomplete...
<fader_> astechgeek: At the moment yes; if you notice anything that isn't correct please let us know :)
<fagan> hah
<cr3> fagan: I hope it'll turn out to be interesting for you too :)
 * fagan looks
<fagan> cr3: nope :)
<fader_> cr3: Interesting.  And probably largely automatable :)
<fader_> (1 package down, 9999999 to go ;) )
<moustafaC> cr3: branch merged :)
<gormux> hello
<gormux> is there a repository with KDE 4.4 ?
<gormux> or do I have to compile it myself ?
<sbeattie> gormux: you might have better luck asking in #kubuntu.
<gormux> ah, yeah, not a bad idea :)
<fagan> I just found ubuntu-qa-tools in synaptic whats in it?
 * fagan investigates
<fagan> Ah I didnt see the post on blog.qa.ubuntu.com
<fader_> fagan: It's a collection of tools useful for testing Ubuntu.  I don't use all of them, but there's a script in there to keep ISOs rsync'd that is quite useful at least
<fagan> fader_: I didnt know I just download the isos manually
<fagan> ill fiddle about with the qa tools and bug hugger and see if I can triage bugs faster
 * fagan is going to check on a few bugs that havent had activity in a while
<sbeattie> fagan: unfortunately, the ubuntu-qa-tools package is out of date with respect to the bzr branch at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ubuntu-qa-tools/master
<fagan> Im on lucid could someone upload a more up to date version?
<moustafaC> Is Lucid even remotely available?
<fagan> moustafaC: im using it so yes its available
<fagan> I had to add the sources manually though
<sbeattie> moustafaC: sure; it's just not much of a deviation from karmic at the moment.
<astechgeek> installing the alternate-amd64.iso went well
<fagan> is checkbox still using libglade?
<moustafaC> sbeatty, fagan : I see.  To me, a new distro isn't a new distro until there are enough changes to make it so.
<fagan> Well I like testing early
<fagan> plus the new features for lucid will arrive before alpha 2
<fagan> it would be great if launchpad's api was faster
<fagan> to contribute to checkbox do I have to sign the canonical contributor agreement ?
<fader_> fagan: My guess is yes, but cr3 might be in a better position to answer this.
<fader_> cr3: ^^
<cr3> fagan: any significant amount of code, I would imagine so
<fagan> cr3: hmmm ill google it
<cr3> fagan: yes, libglade is still being used. since the interface is rather simple, and I would like to keep it that way as much as possible, I would like to consider using straight gtk instead of having to maintain two branches: one for glade and another for gtkbuilder
<fagan> Well I wouldnt think it would be a hell of amount of changes ill have a look at the code and see
<cr3> fagan: there's already a contribution for gtkbuilder
<fagan> Oh cool
<cr3> fagan: the problem is that maintaining two branches would actually be a "hell of amount" more overhead than the changes themselves
<fagan> How so?
<cr3> I still want new versions of checkbox to be installable on all supported versions
<cr3> ... of ubuntu
<fagan> checkbox isnt listed under the contributor agreement
<cr3> so, if everytime I add a new test I need to update two branches, which is no fun
<fagan> cr3: well im sure the desktop team would like not to be shipping deprecated librarys so maybe try ship the gtkbuilder for lucid?
<cr3> fagan: "I would like to consider using straight gtk instead"
<cr3> are you saying that's not possible?
<fagan> Ah it would
<cr3> fagan: I'm not saying it's necessarily possible though :) I'm mostly curious to explore that possibility before settling on any particular technical solution
<cr3> where "possible" should read: reasonable or feasible or sane :)
<fagan> well its easier just to use gtkbuilder but just using pygtk would be ok too
<fagan> pygtk just takes a little longer
<cr3> I think there's potential considering the interface is intended to remain rather straightforward
<cr3> for example, I don't foresee needing menus and so forth
<fagan> True
<cr3> fagan: also, I don't think clutter has something like gtkbuilder nor glade, so perhaps that extrapolating the current code into straight gtk could help create another interface using clutk
<cr3> ... for unr
<cr3> a qt interface is already being worked on, so this release will probably see custom interfaces for kde and unr
<fagan> well we dont need to make a clutter interface
<fagan> I dont think any projects have one yet
<cr3> fagan: it would be cute for people to have their unr usb image and run checkbox before buying a netbook :)
<fader_> IIRC Clutter relies on OpenGL, which would make it a poor choice for a [primary] checkbox UI
<cr3> if we're the first, maybe we'll get more attention than the others :)
<cr3> fader_: ubuntu would still rely on checkbox-gtk, just unr which already relies on opengl could provide checkbox-clutter
<fagan> clutter is very complicated
<fagan> for coding I mean
<cr3> fagan: neil patel informed me that he has a library that makes programming clutter almost like gtk
<fader_> cr3: I think UNR^HE is dropping the reliance on Clutter, as some ARM systems will not have OpenGL support
<cr3> I think it's "clutk", mentionned above
<fagan> ah that would be interesting
<cr3> fader_: I seriously doubt the launcher will be rewritten without clutter
<cr3> fagan: that library is basically what got me interested, otherwise I would totally agree with you and I wouldn't bother with clutter myself
<fagan> we shouldnt switch to it before gnome 3 though
<fader_> cr3: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/mobile-lucid-une-2d-launcher
<fagan> ARM should be able to use OpenGL
<cr3> fader_: I wouldn't be surprised that clutk is the first step towards creating an abstraction layer where the same launcher code can be used wither with clutter or gtk
<cr3> if neil were around, we could ask directly :)
<fader_> cr3: Yeah, no idea about the technical implementation; just reporting what I heard at UDS
<fagan> fader_: hmmm did we meet at the UDS?
 * fagan is bad with names
<cr3> it would be rather unfortunate if this requirement implicated a significant rewrite :(
<fader_> fagan: Yeah, me too.  Got a launchpad page with a pic or anything?
<fader_> Mine no longer looks much like me :)
<fader_> cr3: You're volunteering, right? :D
 * fagan has enough on his plade
<fagan> *plate
<cr3> fader_: dude, I no longer see my picture on launchpad.net/~cr3
<cr3> fader_: yeah, I'm kinda volunterring mostly out of curiosity
<fagan> Mine still looks like me
<fader_> cr3: Huh, mine seems to have vanished as well
<fagan> Oh they removed the big pictures
<fader_> fagan: What's your LP ID?
<cr3> fagan: yeah, that's weird
<fagan> launchpad.net/~shanepatrickfagan
<fagan> I wish I could shorten it but I have a ppa
 * fagan needs to go 
<fader_> fagan: I don't see your pic either
<fader_> :(
<fagan> later guys and gals
 * fader_ waves.
<cr3> I suspect we're just too ugly
<fader_> Indeed
 * fader_ is an unperson.
<fader_> Doubleplusungood!
<moustafaC> I blame the 1337
<moustafaC> cr3, fader_ : I bid you good evening
<fader_> moustafaC: Adios!
#ubuntu-testing 2009-11-24
<davmor3> hello all
<moustafa> Hello, davmor3
 * davmor3 wonders if fader|away really is away
<moustafa> He is.  cr3 mentioned he wasn't in today
<davmor3> sciving wretch
<moustafa> He's french?
<davmor3> moustafa: fader|away isn't he's a yank
<moustafa> davmor3: Hence why I put in a question mark
#ubuntu-testing 2009-11-25
<astechgeek> how long is it normally supposed to take zsynch to update an iso?
<astechgeek> Is it normal for the zsync operation to sit all day @ 38%
<astechgeek> the first time I issued the command it got to 34.8% the second time it got to 38% and sat there all day
<astechgeek> anyone alive in here?
<ara> good morning all!
<davmor2> morning all
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> ara: hows was uds have you recovered yet?
<ara> davmor2, UDS was great, Lucid is going to be a great release :-)
<ara> you were missed
<davmor2> I heard some of the plans
<davmor2> ara: my nackered back didn't help matters I was going to chime in where possible but wound up getting knocked out by a series of tablets
<ara> davmor2, I hope you are now feeling better
<davmor2> a bit better been taken off some of the meds now so not so out of it
<davmor2> just checking out lucid for the first time
 * ara -> lunch
<fader_> Morning all
<cr3> fader_: you're back!
<fader_> cr3: Mais oui!
<cr3> fader_: jackques cousteau!
<fader_> Baguette!
<cr3> fader_: feeling alright?
<fader_> We need to change the channel topic to the URL for that video.
<fader_> cr3: Yeah, much better, thanks.  My body just decided that I needed to sleep for about 36 hours whether I wanted to or not.
<fader_> A bit sniffly today but much better than yesterday.
<fader_> cr3: Thanks for the tea recipe; I'll try it out next time.  I missed it this time until I was already hobbling about and semi-conscious.
<cr3> fader_: you might like to make sure you have those ingredients readily available, just in case it happens to you or someone else in the household
<cr3> fader_: unfortunately, I couldn't tell you in which quantities those ingredients are needed for the recipe since I mostly approximate it
<fader_> Indeed; I think I've got everything on hand with the exception of rose buds, and since I live with a couple of witches I wouldn't be surprised if those were floating around the house as well
<fader_> cr3: More on-topic, I got a few big boxes from Dell while we were at UDS... more hardware to test! :D
<cr3> fader_: at least you might have a cauldron, that also helps to mix the ingredients :)
<cr3> fader_: fun!
<fader_> cr3: You joke, but there are one or two cauldrons floating around the house as well.  I wasn't being flip about living with witches :P
<cr3> fader_: my girlfriend a broomstick and I'm still not sure whether it can fly or not
<cr3> I'm still not sure whether I'm under a magical spell or not either
<cr3> if anything, I'm under the "attract a pathetic geek" spell, which I have no clue why it exists in the first place
<cr3> or maybe it was the "attract the perfect man" spell, which went horribly wrong
<fader_> Yeah, I guess 'eye of newt' is hard to come by up north... raisins are not a good substitute.
 * fader_ is inexplicably reminded of "Count Duckula".
<cr3> fader_: I think he's been promoted to Archduke Duckula since then
<fader_> cr3: Just unpacked a Dell Latitude 2100 and got warm fuzzies: http://ping.fm/p/OZfVN
<fader_> Check out the CD :)
<cr3> fader_: kickass!
<cr3> I'm surprised they used the white envelope for the CD when we have much nicer packaging available
<fader_> cr3: Yeah, I wonder if Dell is printing their own CDs or something
<fader_> Interestingly, on first boot I get a Dell-branded EULA agreement screen asking if I agree with the EULA that came with the computer.  There's nothing in the box with any licensing data, GPL or otherwise.
 * fader_ makes a mental note to ask somebody about that.
<moustafa> fader_: Soupe du jour!
<fader_> moustafa: voici mon passeporte!
<moustafa> Je voudrais un croissant!  Aaaaahhhhhh!
<cr3> fader_: that's true, moustafa would like a croissant
<fader_> Who wouldn't though?
<cr3> you're right, it would go awesome with my coffee
<cr3> fader_: dude, it was hilarious to see ttx's face when eating a so called "croissant" in the renaissance hotel at breakfast
<fader_> I missed that, apparently.  I take it it was not a croissant then?
<cr3> I didn't try it myself, but I suspect it was croissant-shaped bread :)
<fader_> Hehe
<moustafa> sorry, Pidgin crashed
#ubuntu-testing 2009-11-26
<ara> morning all!
<fagan> Morning
<ara> morning fagan
 * fagan is testing pitivi at the moment but I cant seem to make it crash, which is a good thing (I think)
 * fagan downloads 8.04 and 9.10 to test upgrades to lucid later in the release :)
<ara> great idea fagan :)
<ara> planning ahead is good :)
 * ara hugs fagan
<fagan> marjo: suggested it at the UDS
 * fagan will start testing at alpha 2 ish
<cr3> good morning folks!
<cr3> moustafa: soupe du jour
<moustafa> cr3: fromage
<moustafa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y83vXZlgH6s
<cr3> moustafa: sac de douche :)
<moustafa> Je ne comprends pas!
<cr3> moustafa: after checkbox, your next task will be writing a bot to randomly print french words in the channel
<moustafa> ayaye, mon capitane!
<ara> well, I call it a day. See you tomorrow!
<moustafa> Take care, ara
<moustafa> well, good evening everyone
<fagan> Its quiet in here when ara and the others arent around
#ubuntu-testing 2009-11-27
<Lingu> hi, can someone give me a hand please ?
<Lingu> i upgraded my ubuntu from 9.04 to 9.10 and now i cant boot up :s
<astechgeek> have there been any build updates? I opted to be notified by email but haven't received any messages concerning daily build updates
<ara> morning all!
<astechgeek> ara: Have there been any daily build updates? I opted for the email option but haven't gotten any messages
<astechgeek> hello?
<ara> astechgeek, hello!
<ara> astechgeek, email option?
<astechgeek> yea, in the iso testing
<ara> astechgeek, the ISO tracker is used to test the milestones, but the first one is due in a couple of weeks
<astechgeek> when you register with the test tracker create your profile selecting how to be notified of new builds
<ara> astechgeek, the iso tracker only notifies for milestone testing, not dailies
<ara> astechgeek, the dailies are build daily :) at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<ara> astechgeek, also, you can use testdrive to test the latest image: https://edge.launchpad.net/testdrive
<astechgeek> you'll have to forgive my n00bness, Ill go back and re-read the docs
<ara> astechgeek, don't worry, we are here to help, of course
<ara> astechgeek, it is always helpful to test the dailies and file bugs you may find
<ara> morning thekorn :)
<astechgeek> well the only thing I have ran into is zsync hung up during the updating of the iso, and the iso wouldn't get past the splash screen in a vm
<thekorn> hey ara
<ara> astechgeek, you can download it with zsync *before* using testdrive, and then let testdrive know the path of the image
<astechgeek> I downloaded the ISO with the .torrent file, and tried to update the iso with zsync but zsync froze up at like 38%
<ara> astechgeek, mmm, that's weird
<astechgeek> thank you for the tip on using testdrive I will read the info on it.
<ara> astechgeek, nice
<cr3> good morning folks!
<cr3> marjo: good morning
<moustafa> cr3: Splish splosh
<fagan> When is the weekly QA team meeting I can never seem to remember
 * fagan googles
 * fagan needs to start using a better IRC client 
#ubuntu-testing 2009-11-28
<fagan> Can anyone help me test a bug with gibber and facebook
<fagan> I think I found a small bug but need a second opinion
#ubuntu-testing 2009-11-29
<Maisondouf> Hi, Lucid alpha run fine on EeePC 701.....
<Maisondouf> but a lot of diplay bugs are due to the LCD height (480px)
<Maisondouf> I would try to connect an external CRT
#ubuntu-testing 2010-11-29
<abdul> Hello, I wana become a part of Ubuntu testing team, any advices?
<charlie-tca> You read http://qa.ubuntu.com/testing/ ?
<abdul> yes, also followed the instructions on http://qa.ubuntu.com/testing/desktop-testing-program/
<charlie-tca> We start testing the images for alpha1 tomorrow
<charlie-tca> You should download them today, so you can just zsync them tomorrow
<Sir_Konrad> Alpha 1 comes out December 2nd, right?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> We should be testing starting tomorrow
<Sir_Konrad> charlie-tca, how will you if the alpha comes out on Thursday?
<charlie-tca> We have images daily. tomorrow's images should be the ones that will become alpha1 if there are not major bugs
<charlie-tca> That gives us tues and Wed to test for serious issues before the release
<Sir_Konrad> Ah ok. I'll be able to get it from cdimages.ubuntu.com?
<charlie-tca> yes. If you are helping test, it would be suggested to download the images today and just zsync them tomorrow
<Sir_Konrad> charlie-tca, they're up already? o.O
<Sir_Konrad> I'll get it tonight.
<charlie-tca> the daily images are, not the test images for tomorrow.
<Sir_Konrad> Ok.
#ubuntu-testing 2010-11-30
<sulumar> Greetings
<sulumar> the alpha isos are out ??
<ara> sulumar, not yet
<ara> sulumar, go to the tracker: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<ara> you will see them there whenever they are ready to be tested
<sulumar> ok
<charlie-tca> Good morning
<jibel> good morning charlie-tca
<jibel> Hey folks, the first images are available in the tracker.  Sync your ISOs and go for testing.
<jibel> ara, can you change to topic please ?
<ara> I think so :)
<ara> pedro_, what did I have to do to be channel operator?
<pedro_> ara, /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-testing
<ara> thanks :)
* ara changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Testing Natty Alpha 1 candidate images | http://qa.ubuntu.com/testing/iso-testing/ | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<pedro_> you're welcome
<jibel> ara, pedro_ many thanks.
<charlie-tca> hm, all the Ubuntu images can not be run in VBox now? (no 3d)
<jibel> charlie-tca, no unity in VMs, you should fallback to gnome.  (Unless you know a product which fully supports opengl)
<charlie-tca> jibel, exactly, so you don't really get a valid test, do you?
<ara> charlie-tca, well, you get the valid test of falling back to gnome :)
<ara> charlie-tca, which should be a good test
<ara> charlie-tca, adding that as a comment in the tracker should be fine
<fader_> Seems like we actually need both tests -- the default Unity install and the GNOME fallback
<jibel> fader_, indeed, we will need 2 sets of test cases.
<fader_> Yeah, seems like it doubles the amount of testing we need to do while also removing one of the best tools to do testing :/
<charlie-tca> +1
<charlie-tca> Also makes it harder. 64bit hardware tests are not easy to get
<fader_> Yeah :(  I could maybe scrounge up an old beater 32-bit system, but a 64-bit one is going to be more difficult
<charlie-tca> I got 32bit with ATI card available for testing here
<fader_> Is natty still using clutter rather than compiz for unity?
<charlie-tca> I think it has compiz, but not sure
<jibel> fader_, it uses compiz.
<jibel> right now you even have nautilus because dash is not implemented yet.
<fader_> Hmm, I had assumed compiz would work under vbox with the 3d-accel options turned on
<jibel> fader_, no, compiz works, but freezes when you enable the Unity plugin.
<jibel> furthermore, VBox 3D Video driver doesn't builds with 2.6.37.
<fader_> D'oh
<fader_> jibel: Yeah, I just saw that build failure on my vbox install
<fader_> Bleh
<jibel> fader_, anyway the video driver is not built by default because there's a bug in the build script, you need build it 'manually' but it fails.
<jibel> fader_, 1 solution is to downgrade the guest to 2.6.36 but then there unimplemented opengl calls. Well, that's a lot of if...
<fader_> Hehe
<fader_> Yeah, and doesn't make for a valid test case anyway :)
<jibel> :-)
<charlie-tca> starting Ubuntu alternate 386 on hardware
<skaet_> jibel, just a heads up that the i386 server images have bug 669496 thats going to interfere with testing them.
<ubot4`> skaet_: Bug 669496 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/669496 is private
<jibel> skaet_, okay thanks.
<jibel> hggdh, ^
<hggdh> looking
<hggdh> jibel: thanks, subscribed
<hggdh> seems to hit EC2 images only, smoser is on it
<charlie-tca> Are we really installing a folder for windows connections in Ubuntu now?
<charlie-tca> Is it a bug if it fails when I have no windows systems?
<charlie-tca> mvo, the fix for bug 678196 caused the gpg key to go missing
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 678196 in apt (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "Ubuntu extras repository prevents other updates (affects: 7) (heat: 36)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/678196
<charlie-tca> do you want a new bug for the missing key?
<charlie-tca> Well, my ati card don't work with unity and compiz after the updates today
<fader_> charlie-tca: You're so into things 'working' and 'being useful'... you're harshing my mellow!
<fader_> :P
<charlie-tca> Yeah, destroyed mine altogether now
<fader_> Heh
<charlie-tca> I guess I can't test this, since nothing works anyway ;-)
<fader_> Makes for a quick test :)
<charlie-tca> Takes just as long to install and update, just to find it won't work no more
<fader_> Well but you can mark all the other test cases for that image as 'failed' O:-)
<charlie-tca> And I can't shutdown from the classic desktop, too
<charlie-tca> didrocks said it is not a bug
<charlie-tca> and it will have the fallback working for alpha2 :-)
<fader_> Hehe
<fader_> "This isn't a bug -- everyone will love Ubuntu so much that they will never want to shut it down."
<charlie-tca> I suspect if alpha1 is released as is, with no fallback, only working with new ati and intel video, it is going to be a bad thing.
<charlie-tca> You get a desktop with dock and panels until you run updates, then you get a blank wallpaper with a cursor
<charlie-tca> and the only way you know it is a desktop is if you hit Ctrl+Alt+t and get the terminal?
<charlie-tca> Well, it installed. That is a pass, right :-)
<fader_> charlie-tca: That's one step better than just compiling... I think we're done for the cycle!
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> It is, afterall, alpha1. It is supposed to be able to break your system
<fader_> Exactly... keep people on their toes, give testers a warm fuzzy feeling about finding 1000 bugs, etc. :)
<fader_> Ah, also I just realized that I have a USB drive I can install to on my main system, so I should be able to do some 64-bit testing on real hardware
<fader_> \o/
<charlie-tca> okay. I am putting my nvida 6200 back in, and will run 32bit tests with it. At least after installing the drivers, I will know if it worked
<mvo> charlie-tca: re 678196> yes please
<mvo> charlie-tca: ideally with a way to reproduce
<charlie-tca> bug 681382
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 681382 in ubuntu-extras-keyring (Ubuntu) "extras gpg key missing for natty (affects: 6) (dups: 1) (heat: 38)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/681382
<charlie-tca> reproduce is easy, install natty, run updates
<mvo> thanks, I look at it tomorrow
<charlie-tca> Thank you.
<charlie-tca> fader_, got it! all alternate 386 images are a fail now
<charlie-tca> (in Ubuntu)
<fader_> charlie-tca: Heh, efficient! :)
<charlie-tca> persistent, too
<jibel> anybody tested the upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 ?
<charlie-tca> I seem to still be working on that first test for today lol
<charlie-tca> this here unity/compiz thing seems fun :-)
<charlie-tca> Well, I think I got that report filed now.
<charlie-tca> w00t! second test, finally
<fader_> Is it only the Ubuntu images that will default to Unity now?  E.g. Edubuntu should still go to the standard GNOME desktop?
 * fader_ hopes so and starts cranking on amd64 edubuntu tests.
<charlie-tca> yes, I think
<fader_> w00t, that means I can do it in vbox :D
<fader_> Ah, indeed -- Unity is an optional install
<charlie-tca> I am running the encrypted install again. the whole drive, not encrypted worked
<fader_> charlie-tca: Out of curiosity, how's the work on the a11y testcases going?
<fader_> I realize you won't have anything yet but I just wondered if it's still in the works :)
<charlie-tca> slow
<charlie-tca> Yes, I am working on them, but it is much more difficult when things are not working
<fader_> Yeah :/
<charlie-tca> I used maverick to get started, but the installer changed again
<fader_> I wonder if we'd have better luck pushing for it to be part of the design, and have test cases written before the code is done
<fader_> Test-driven development, at least for a11y
<charlie-tca> hmm, I don't know.
<fader_> Not that I know who to lean on to make that happen, other than being a big PITA at UDS :)
<fader_> (But if that will help I'm happy to do it)
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> I don't know. Most of the a11y is still on Luke, so it is pretty hard to push until he can get things rolling
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu alternate i386 done except wubi
<charlie-tca> oops, no, that should have been Xubuntu Desktop 386
<fader_> Yeah, I forgot he was focusing on that this cycle
<fader_> Hmm, edubuntu has nautilus started but no gnome panels :(
<fader_> Heh, starts right up from the terminal, too
#ubuntu-testing 2010-12-01
<charlie-tca> been a while since I installed edubuntu.
<fader_> It boots really, really fast though
<fader_> :)
<stgraber> fader_: and Ubuntu worked fine on that same hardware ?
<stgraber> (we don't do anything fancy with the gnome session, so it should be pretty much identical to ubuntu's)
<stgraber> my current guess is that the session tried to start unity and failed, that results in exactly what you described
<stgraber> as in, no gnome-panel because it's a unity desktop and just nautilus because compiz crashed
<stgraber> though that's hardware dependent, not distro/desktop dependent so if on that box you only have the issue with edubuntu, then it's very weird
<fader_> stgraber: Ubuntu live session did bring up the panel (though it tried to go to unity and failed first)
<fader_> I'll test it again in a moment to be sure
<fader_> Maybe it's a DVD thing
<fader_> stgraber: On the other hand I seem to always manage to have bugs that nobody else can reproduce :P
<fader_> Ask cjwatson what I did to him right before the maverick release :P
<charlie-tca> +1 for fader_ having stranger issues than other people
<fader_> charlie-tca: Hey, leave my personal life out of this :P
<charlie-tca> fader_, did you try choosing classic session?
 * charlie-tca couldn't resist
<fader_> charlie-tca: On the Ubuntu CD yes
<charlie-tca> On edubuntu?
<fader_> On edubuntu it should be the default I think
<fader_> But happily I still have that VM lying around, hang on :)
<charlie-tca> sounds like it defaults to unity
<fader_> charlie-tca: Good call!
<charlie-tca> Unity doesn't havee fallback until alpha2
<fader_> Er, this is weird though -- both the 'desktop' and 'classic' sessions exec the same thing
<stgraber> fader_: Edubuntu ships with unity
<fader_> Exec=gnome-session
<charlie-tca> crap
<charlie-tca> I can't reproduce my but
<fader_> stgraber: Hmm, it's still listed as an option in the installer
<charlie-tca> s/but/bug
<stgraber> fader_: yeah, I didn't update the installer :)
<fader_> charlie-tca: The encrypted install worked this time?
<fader_> stgraber: Hah!  You are trying to trick me!
<charlie-tca> lol
 * fader_ goes to mark his bug as invalid.
<charlie-tca> Guess I will try it one more time to make sure
<charlie-tca> I put the ati card back in. Maybe I just caught it between updates somehow
<charlie-tca> It worked perfect this time
<fader_> charlie-tca: It's probably my fault... I jinxed you
<charlie-tca> Seems so :-)
<charlie-tca> I can always reproduce my bugs
<charlie-tca> Running the encrypted install again ;-)
<charlie-tca> Got to be possible I just have really bad timing today
<charlie-tca> Hello, cprofitt
<charlie-tca> testing is happening
<cprofitt> hey charlie-tca
<cprofitt> I saw...
<cprofitt> I have to get that started...
<cprofitt> tomorrow night is my target
<cprofitt> tonight is not a good night
<charlie-tca> you can say that again
<charlie-tca> I got a major fail the first test, and can't seem to reproduce
<charlie-tca> but, it is fader_ 's fault ;-)
<fader_> Think of how much faster ISO testing would go if I'd stop doing it :)
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> I am watching the three kids -- wife is out... and feel sick to my stomach
<cprofitt> iso testing... likely not good tonight
<cprofitt> despite fader_
<fader_> cprofitt: :P
<fader_> I hope you feel better though :/
 * fader_ is canning turkey stock while ISO testing.
<charlie-tca> cprofitt, might be done already if fader_ would not make these issues happen
<fader_> Hehe
<charlie-tca> cprofitt, sorry to hear you are ill tonight
<cprofitt> no big deal charlie-tca
<cprofitt> turkey stock... a skill I desire to learn by next year
<fader_> cprofitt: It's more or less: 1) eat turkey   2) throw turkey bones in pot of water   3) boil forever
<fader_> :)
<fader_> It makes awesome soup
<cprofitt> it does....
<charlie-tca> You don't throw salt and pepper in?
<cprofitt> I did what you said last year and it smelled terrible
<fader_> Hehe
<fader_> Well, there are other things in it too.  Vegetables, salt, pepper, etc.
<fader_> To be honest, my Significant Other makes the stock and I can it.
<fader_> So don't trust my recipe too much ;)
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that's it
<charlie-tca> carrots, maybe celery, salt, pepper, gallons of water
<charlie-tca> boil the crap out of it with the cover on
<charlie-tca> If the turkey was wrong, it stinks, I think :-)
<fader_> I believe there were onions in this as well.  At least, it looked like there were onions when I was picking the meat off the carcass afterward.
<charlie-tca> sounds right
<charlie-tca> I used to watch my mother do it
<fader_> That's the best part, BTW -- you can carve everything off the turkey, then when you've boiled it you get like another pound of meat
<fader_> It's like magic
<charlie-tca> lol
<fader_> Hmm, looks like the ISO tracker asplode
<stgraber> DC exploded apparently
<stgraber> launchpad is down too
<fader_> Oh man, that's not good
<stgraber> ubuntu.com is still alive but canonical.com is dead
<tgm4883> stgraber, canonical.com works for me?
<fader_> Yeah, #launchpad has "Launchpad down due to data centre issues, more soon" in the topic
<stgraber> 02:38 -!- charlieS changed the topic of #canonical-sysadmin to: Known issues: One datacenter is unreachable currently. || Vanguard: squinky || RT: https://rt.ubuntu.com/  (uname/pword ubuntu/ubuntu) || Although we idle here, please mail requests to mailto:rt@ubuntu.com
<fader_> And mwhudson says "believe me, people are out of bed and in taxis in london as we type"
<fader_> I believe my bad luck is expanding
<stgraber> good thing, archive.ubuntu.com isn't affected :) could be worse
<fader_> No way, this is a disaster -- both iso.qa.ubuntu.com *and* hall-of-fame.ubuntu.com are down!
<fader_> :P
<stgraber> fader_: just go and read www.edubuntu.org ;) we're in the right DC apparently :)
<fader_> Hehe
<fader_> stgraber: I thought you lived in the DC with edubuntu.org ;)
<charlie-tca> Well, at least we can test what we have...
<fader_> As long as you don't need to report any bugs ;)
<stgraber> cdimage works here
<charlie-tca> hm, or try to cancel I did report?
<charlie-tca> does that read wrong to you, too? It looks like I really can't use english tonight?
<fader_> charlie-tca: Yeah, I have no idea what that meant
<fader_> I know all the words but I don't think they work in that order
<charlie-tca> Well, good. It isn't just me then :-)
<fader_> :)
<skaet_> charlie-tca, fader_  just heard that IS is aware of the datacenter problem, and is working on it.   fingers crossed, it gets figured out soon.
<fader_> skaet_: Thanks :)  I've been trying not to bug anyone since it was in the topic in #launchpad
<charlie-tca> Thank you , skaet_
<charlie-tca> well, skaet_, fader_ that bug on the encrypted install is invalid, but with everything down, I can not mark it in launchpad.
<stgraber> looks like we're back online
<charlie-tca> I can not reproduce it
<fader_> \o/
<stgraber> iso.qa.ubuntu.com works from here
<charlie-tca> Changed in the iso tracker, but can't mark it in launchpad.
<fader_> Yeah, lp still seems to be down
<fader_> But my guess is it will be up shortly
<skaet_> :)  glad we're back in tracking mode in iso tracker at least.... keeping fingers crossed lp comes up soon.    Elmo is in the building in London.
<fader_> Oh man, poor elmo
<skaet_> indeed.
<fader_> I'm glad I'm on the other side of the room right now... my poor ears would probably melt
<fader_> :)
<fader_> lp seems to be up too
<skaet_> *\o/*
<charlie-tca> skaet_, I will run the 386 desktop images tomorrow. I seem to have a good working setup on hardware now
<skaet_> charlie-tca, thanks.  :)   am probably going to call it a night myself now.
<fader_> charlie-tca, skaet_: G'night!
<charlie-tca> Good night
 * fader_ is also calling it a night... ciao folks
<ara> good morning
 * ara syncs kubuntu desktop i386
<sulumar> Greetings
<jibel> Hi sulumar
<sulumar> that alpha iso seems to be corrupted. ill try something else
<Shakib> hi
<Shakib> someone here?
<charlie-tca> Good morning
<pedro_> morning charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> still going
<charlie-tca> Is the ISO tracker going to get updated with the new image date?
<jibel> Good morning charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> another day, another...
<charlie-tca> Meeting in #ubuntu-quality now
<skaet_> jibel, charlie-tca - new desktop for ubuntu has been uploaded now with WUBI and the 2D fix.  others emerging in through the afternoon.
<charlie-tca> syncing now
<pedro_> FYI: the 2D fix works fine here
<kamusin> cool
<Curly_Q> Anyone here familiar with Aptosid Linux?
<Curly_Q> If you are not familiar with it it is here: http://www.aptosid.net/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=396
<Curly_Q> I was looking for any comments on it.
<charlie-tca> Has it got anything to do with testing Ubuntu?
<Curly_Q> It is Linux related. Are you familiar with it?
<charlie-tca> This channel is for testing of Ubuntu, not offtopic discussions. Might want to try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Curly_Q> If you don't know just say so. I don't mind. It doesn't hurt to ask a question.
<charlie-tca> the discussion in not appropriate here
<Curly_Q> OK I see. So you are puffed up with your channel topics.
<Curly_Q> Get a live my friend.
<Curly_Q> Get a life.
<pacchi> man
<pacchi> date
<pacchi> flag a
<highvoltage> is it essential to test upgrades for the alpha release?
<highvoltage> (oh, nm :) )
<skaet_> pedro_, thanks for checking it out.   good to know it won't need documenting then.
<charlie-tca> um, anybody testing Ubuntu desktop on hardware?
<charlie-tca> pedro_, was that on hardware?
<pedro_> charlie-tca, no, it was  on a VM
<pedro_> so no 3d support
<charlie-tca> okay
<charlie-tca> We need somebody to verify the live cd works on 3d hardware. Mine is losing the panel and dock on logging in
<charlie-tca> burning a new dvd to try again
<charlie-tca> skaet_, I am losing the dock and panel running the desktop cd on hardware. Also, shortcuts will not work at all.
<charlie-tca> Got a blank desktop and no way to quit
<skaet_> :(
<charlie-tca> looks to me like adding 2d fallback broke it completely on 3d hardware
<skaet_> not good.
 * skaet_ off to go find some folk to help.
<skaet_> charlie-tca, jasoncwarner is going to ask robert_ancell to look into it when he comes online.   Looks like we've missed seb128 and didrocks :(
<charlie-tca> Okay
<charlie-tca> Can you kick the iso tracker? Xubuntu desktop images are out again
<charlie-tca> well, are done rebuilding, I mean.
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: I imagine bug 672699 is a regression right?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 672699 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "screen-reader does not work (affects: 1) (heat: 196)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/672699
<charlie-tca> bdmurray, I don't actually know. That is the alternate image, and I don't know if it ever worked
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: okay, thanks
<charlie-tca> It was kind of a placeholder, so we would try and get it working for natty
<skaet_> charlie-tca, is there a bug number for the 2d fallback breaking 3d?  or should just reopen the 2d one?
<charlie-tca> I did not file one, I was hoping someone could verify it first.
<charlie-tca> I guess we can reopen the 2d bug. I can't really get anything off this since I can't use any shortcut keys
<rickspencer3> hi all
<charlie-tca> Am I really the one with hardware to test with?
<charlie-tca> Hello, rickspencer3
<skaet_> hi rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> I'd like to understand what's up with the 2d/3d fallback thing
<rickspencer3> and help get it unstuck asap
<rickspencer3> 1. is there a bug #?
<charlie-tca> I can not get it work in a live environment on real hardware now
<rickspencer3> 2. if not, what are the symptoms and could someone please log a bug so we can track
<charlie-tca> As soon as the desktop comes up, the dock and panel disappear
<rickspencer3> charlie-tca, if I dist-upgrade right now and restart, should I see the same problem?
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> It is the new images today
<charlie-tca> It is a fresh install using the latest desktop cd. When I go to Try Ubuntu, it fails as soon as the desktop comes up
<rickspencer3> charlie-tca, but would I not see the system if I simply update?
<charlie-tca> I haven't even tried the install with the latest image
<rickspencer3> I am on Natty
<charlie-tca> rickspencer3, I don't know if it will show up on an upgrade. I am seeing it on the live desktop, not an installed desktop
<rickspencer3> I see
<rickspencer3> charlie-tca, I'll start by creating a live image here, and see if I repro it
<charlie-tca> It worked earlier today. The image was changed to allow 2d fallback to work
<rickspencer3> can you link me to the specific image?
<charlie-tca> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<charlie-tca> I am using the 386 image
<charlie-tca> specifically: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/natty-desktop-i386.iso
<charlie-tca> I have another image running right now. As soon as it is done, I will file the bug and try to pull the live cd logs
<rickspencer3> can someone please log a bug!
<rickspencer3> marjo ^?
<marjo> rickspencer3: will do
<charlie-tca> I can file it. I just can't pull the logs yet
<rickspencer3> dang it
<rickspencer3> my downlink is going at 200KB, so this is going to take like an hour to download
<rickspencer3> charlie-tca, shall I see if it effects my on a dist-upgrade?
<charlie-tca> I think it is the image itself
<rickspencer3> interesting
<rickspencer3> skaet_, if it's the image itself, then maybe after we get a bug number, we can ask cjwatson to look at it
<mterry> Should I be testing http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20101201.1/ ?
<rickspencer3> charlie-tca,  skaet_, I asked some folks in #ubuntu-desktop to try the image as well
<rickspencer3> charlie-tca, ^ ?
<rickspencer3> mterry, he previously pointed right to current: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/natty-desktop-i386.iso
<charlie-tca> great
<mterry> OK
<vish> hi, so i downloaded today's image, and unity doesnt run.. it just loads for a couple of secs and crashes  … when i logged into a classic session i got the compiz crash and logged Bug 683840
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 683840 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in nux::ResourceData::GetResourceIndex() (affects: 3) (dups: 3) (heat: 34)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683840
<charlie-tca> bug 683859
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 683859 in unity "Dock and panel disappear when starting the live cd environment (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683859
<charlie-tca> thank you, vish. Is that the 20101201.1 image?
<vish> charlie-tca: thats the same bug as i mentioned.. :)
<skaet_> mterry, vish,  earlier images was 20101201;  image in current right now is in 20101201.1
<charlie-tca> rickspencer3, ^ ^ verified
<marjo> skaet, charlie-tca: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage/+bug/683860
<rickspencer3> yup
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 683860 in ubuntu-cdimage "http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/natty-desktop-i386.iso broken; fresh install fails as soon as the desktop comes up (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<rickspencer3> vish, are you able to find out what, specifically, is crashing?
<vish> charlie-tca: image is 20101201 and then i updated again..
<charlie-tca> well, now we got two bugs for it.
<vish> so fully updated live usb..
<marjo> charlie-tca: i just subscribed you to it
<vish> charlie-tca: its the same symptom as you describe in your bug..
<charlie-tca> Want me to dup bug 683859 to it?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 683859 in unity "Dock and panel disappear when starting the live cd environment (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683859
<marjo> charlie-tca: i suggest not; let's let cjwatson do the duping
<vish> charlie-tca: either way, i think the apport one has the traces..
<charlie-tca> marjo, can't get an apport trace
<marjo> charlie-tca: ack
<charlie-tca> I can't get a terminal in the live cd. Shortcuts are broken too
<rickspencer3> is anyone from dx/compiz around to look at this crasher?
<charlie-tca> I will attempt to ssh the logs
<charlie-tca> burning another dvd, will do what I can to pull logs
<vish> charlie-tca: are you able to switch to classic session?
<charlie-tca> I can't log out
<charlie-tca> No
<vish> charlie-tca: try Sys+Alt+k
<vish> thats what i do.. and then i switch to the classic one..
<charlie-tca> Used to be able to use terminal, but ctrl+alt+t is broken too
<vish> yea, terminal does not open
 * charlie-tca is really glad it isn't just him
<charlie-tca> give me a minute. burn this dvd and boot it
<cyphermox> rickspencer3, I'm zsyncing the amd64 image now to test
<rickspencer3> thanks cyphermox
<cyphermox> unless it's just on i386?
<vish> rickspencer3: afaik, it's compiz crashing here.. well atleast thats what apport keeps reporting when i get to the classic session.
<rickspencer3> vish, right, assuming that's the issue
<cyphermox> hmm... oops, downloading too fast :/
<mterry> rickspencer3, I'm in a live session, and unity doesn't come up at all...  I get nautilus but no unity.  Is this the bug you mentioned?
<rickspencer3> mterry, prolly
<rickspencer3> charlie-tca, ^
<rickspencer3> mterry, any chance you could look at what is going on specifically?
<vish> mterry: how are you getting nautilus? from the examples folder?
<mterry> vish, it draws my background
<mterry> rickspencer3, I'm looking around
<rickspencer3> thanks mterry
<rickspencer3> I think we'd all like to know the root cause asap
<vish> mterry: yea, background is there with the folders..
<rickspencer3> vish, thanks to you for your help getting to this as well
<vish> np..
 * rickspencer3 steps away
<mterry> I can run compiz, but unity doesn't come up
<jasoncwarner> mterry: is there a crash report or anything?
<mterry> jasoncwarner, no.  And as far as I can see, compiz isn't actually crashed.  I don't know how it was when I first logged in, but I ran compiz manually from a terminal and unity still didn't come up, even though compiz is running fine
<jasoncwarner> mterry: hmm..ok...
<mterry> jasoncwarner, are there compiz/DX folks around?
<jasoncwarner> mterry: looking now
<charlie-tca> yes, exactly
<charlie-tca> It draws the background, then the dock and top panel, then it takes the panel and dock away
<charlie-tca> Maybe my system is slow enough to see it happen?
<charlie-tca> end result is the wallpaper, no shortcuts working and no way to test anything
<mterry> charlie-tca, interesting.  I didn't notice it come up, but I might have just blinked
<mterry> charlie-tca, I did see that today on my natty laptop, where unity came, went, but in my laptop's case, it came again and stayed
<vish> charlie-tca: oh! I'm on an AOA as well, so might be why we are noticing unity appear and then go away..
<vish> when unity loads i only see the switcher and the trash icon on the dock
<mterry> When I run compiz from a terminal, the unityshell plugin is not among those it lists as initialized during startup
<seb128> hey
<vish> even the app menu loads but then gone..
<mterry> seb128, hihi
<seb128> how are things going there?
<mterry> seb128, trying to get to bottom of things still
<seb128> what is the issue?
<mterry> vish, charlie-tca: I think I may have different issue from you, as unityshell doesn't even attempt to load in my case.  Sounds like it loads for you two and then dies
<mterry> seb128, ^ basically
<seb128> hum
<cyphermox> ugh, it' s really inconvenient to have compiz segfault like that :/
<seb128> mterry, several people having the issue?
<seb128> cyphermox, hey
<cyphermox> seb128: got it too ;)
<seb128> cyphermox, stacktrace?
<mterry> seb128, a few
<cyphermox> hold on, just managed to log in to IRC with emathy :0
<seb128> what issue exactly?
<vish> seb128: well there are a few dups.. Bug 683840
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 683840 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in nux::ResourceData::GetResourceIndex() (affects: 3) (dups: 3) (heat: 34)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683840
<vish>  <Sarvatt> vish: ohh so it looks like its just expecting cheese to be installed but it isnt on the livecd?
<vish> charlie-tca: ^ is cheese there ?
<charlie-tca> I am just a hair gunshy after not being able to reproduce my bug from yesterday
<charlie-tca> This was working before the change to add 2d fallback today
<mterry> vish, I don't have cheese installed in the live cd
<cyphermox> vish: cheese isn' t there
<seb128> it's not supposed to be
<charlie-tca> vish, I seem to have been lost for a few minutes, I have to read two full screens now to catch up
<charlie-tca> yes, vish. This is accurate
<charlie-tca> <vish> when unity loads i only see the switcher and the trash icon on the dock
<charlie-tca> seb128, also bug 683860
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 683860 in ubuntu-cdimage "http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/natty-desktop-i386.iso broken; fresh install fails as soon as the desktop comes up (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683860
<seb128> seems you guys are mixing different issues
<seb128> it doesn't make easy to track what's going on
<charlie-tca> yup, I think you are right. also bug 683859
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 683859 in unity "Dock and panel disappear when starting the live cd environment (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683859
<seb128> vish, your bug seems a duplicate of bug #682345
<cyphermox> seb128: fwiw, I seem to get the same stack trace in gdb for compiz crashing
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 682345 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "SEGSEGV in nux::ResourceData::GetResourceIndex() const () (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682345
<seb128> cyphermox, which one?
<cyphermox> huh, hard to tell now
<cyphermox> #0  0x00007fffe6178cd0 in nux::ResourceData::GetResourceIndex() const ()
<cyphermox>    from /usr/lib/libnux-graphics-0.9.so.0, like so many others :/
<seb128> ok, same bug that I just pointed
<seb128> Jason and Jay are on it
<cyphermox> surely I missed something, but isn' t 683840 the same thing as well?
<seb128> charlie-tca, bug #683860 seems neither a cdimage bug not an useful description
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 683860 in ubuntu-cdimage "http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/natty-desktop-i386.iso broken; fresh install fails as soon as the desktop comes up (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683860
<seb128> cyphermox, seems so yes
<cyphermox> ah, so I'm not going crazy :)
<seb128> bug #682345 was the first open and is assigned
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 682345 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "SEGSEGV in nux::ResourceData::GetResourceIndex() const () (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682345
<seb128> so better to comment on this one and dup the others
<cyphermox> yep
<charlie-tca> seb128, what about 683859 >
<cyphermox> well, I have nothing useful to add than dup
<vish> seb128: yea, hence when sarvatt mention it thought it might be the .desktop file..
<seb128> charlie-tca, seems compiz is crashing? do you get apport to trigger?
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> apport does not trigger. It is the live environment, too.
<seb128> charlie-tca, can you switch to a vt and read .xsession-errors?
<seb128> or the system logs
<charlie-tca> give me a minute
<cjwatson> I'm moving #683860 over to Ubuntu, dup or not
<cjwatson> fill in a package if you know better :-)
<charlie-tca> it was filed for #683859, probably can be duped to it
<charlie-tca> or invalid it and be done with it
<charlie-tca> slow boot here. I am trying to get to the crashed desktop
 * mterry tries to boot back into livecd.  brb
<charlie-tca> music plays, desktop is up, dock and panel disappeared
<seb128> what video card people having the crash issue use?
<charlie-tca> Radeon 9800 with 128MB here
<charlie-tca> seb128, big log
<seb128> is there any crash or error about unity or compiz?
<charlie-tca> canbera-gtk-play
<charlie-tca> compiz
<charlie-tca> \Cannont connect to backend, is it busy?
<cyphermox> seb128: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12) here
<charlie-tca> It is still adding to the log
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so it's not driver specific
<cyphermox> nah
<charlie-tca> lots of nm-applet
<charlie-tca> glib-GObject-critical erros
<charlie-tca> errors
<cyphermox> yeah, sorry about that, still working on nm-applet :/
<charlie-tca> Do you want me to try and pull these for the bug report?
<cyphermox> I think there was already a bug reported about it
<charlie-tca> not nm-applet, the desktop won't work thing
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> charlie-tca: do you have a file in /var/crash/ ?
<charlie-tca> nope
<mterry> I have one
<cyphermox> mterry: did you ascertain whether it was the same as bug 682345?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 682345 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "SEGSEGV in nux::ResourceData::GetResourceIndex() const () (affects: 5) (dups: 4) (heat: 48)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682345
<charlie-tca> Do you want dmesg or syslog?
<seb128> mterry, it seems to be a crash when the .desktop for a launcher entry is missing
<seb128> mterry, Jason said he might an idea about the issue, I'm waiting for him to come back with details
<seb128> mterry, the default list has items which are missing from the default install
<mterry> cyphermox, seb128: mine is the same as that bug, I marked it as affecting me
<charlie-tca> xsession-errors log attached to bug 683859
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 683859 in unity "Dock and panel disappear when starting the live cd environment (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683859
<mterry> seb128, understood
<seb128> mterry, hum
<seb128> mterry, is compiz crashing?
<cyphermox> seb128: shouldn't it start to work once cheese is installed?
<cyphermox> e.g. as the desktop file i guess would be there?
<mterry> seb128, specifically ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk.desktop it looks like
<cyphermox> d'oh
<seb128> cyphermox, seems ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk.desktop is missing
<mterry> seb128, yeah, compiz is crashing
<seb128> well that's a new source and it was not NEWed before alpha1
<mterry> seb128, cheese isn't in my default list, but that ubuntuone thing is.
<seb128> ok, that's the issue
<seb128> cjwatson, ^
<mterry> Run "gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites" to see your favorites
<seb128> cjwatson, we have several way to go forward then
<cyphermox> ah thanks mterry
<seb128> cjwatson, either get ubuntuone-control-panel NEWed and installed
<seb128> or change the default unity list
<seb128> or get the crash fixed
<vish> guys try this : $ gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites "['ubiquity-gtkui.desktop', 'nautilus.desktop', 'firefox.desktop', 'ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk.desktop', 'tomboy.desktop']"
<vish> it seems to fix the issue here..
<vish> it removes the examples.desktop..
<seb128> hum
<mterry> vish, that's interesting.  I have the examples.desktop file.  So you're saying the crash is not the missing file, but the examples one?
<seb128> that seems to be some corruption in the launcher
<cyphermox> vish: right, that works
<seb128> it doesn't like the path rather than desktop name?
<vish> mterry: yea.. i first removed the U1 , but dint help.. removing the examples worked..
<cyphermox> mterry: indeed, removed ubuntuone-... didn' t fix it here, but removing examples did
 * vish re-adds U1 to make sure..
<cyphermox> vish, yes, it works
<cyphermox> compiz even mentions the favorites change
<cjwatson> I'm OK with NEWing ubuntuone-control-panel if that's what the unity guys have been testing primarily?
<seb128> cjwatson, wait
<cjwatson> though I assume this is still considered a unity launcher bug, if it's not robust in this way?
<seb128> that's for sure
<seb128> we are just not sure the crash will be fixed today
<seb128> so I was trying to suggest a workaround for the default install
<cjwatson> understood
<cjwatson> what am I waiting for? :)
<seb128> cjwatson, but previous comment make unclear if that's not the examples.desktop entry which is the issue
<cjwatson> ok, what might be wrong with it?
<cyphermox> trying to figure this out ;)
<mterry> I can confirm that without the examples file, I can run compiz --replace
<TheMuso> Booting the latest daily image/proposed alpha image of natty on an amd64 machine with a USB stick sees the nautilus desktop come up, but no panels/unity, I suspect a crash. Running a Radeon 4830/RV770 card on the machine in question.
<UndiFineD> todays ubuntu i386 installs for me in virtualbox ose, but after that, there is no desktop shown at all, I cannot install physical atm
<vish> someone update the topic :)
<charlie-tca> TheMuso, it doesn't actually crash
<seb128> cjwatson, could that unity doesn't like have a path rather than a desktop name
<seb128> having
<mterry> seb128, OK, so 3 confirmations that the problem is the example file not the ubuntuone then
<charlie-tca> there is no crash files
<TheMuso> charlie-tca: hrm ok
<seb128> mterry, do you know where the default launchers list is stored?
<seb128> mterry, I guess that one comes from the import code?
<charlie-tca> You are getting what I got
<seb128> like it's importing the desktop items from nautilus?
<TheMuso> charlie-tca: Actually, I do have a compiz crash file.
<charlie-tca> TheMuso, hmm, I can't get a crash file here
<TheMuso> I have on in /var/crash
<TheMuso> one
<mterry> seb128, not sure yet
 * TheMuso goes to boot it on the machine he is typing from. brb
<charlie-tca> whoa
<charlie-tca> TheMuso, seb128 : a crash file finally showed up here
<mterry> seb128, I have to catch a bus, I will be back online in ~1h
<seb128> mterry, ok, see you then if I'm not to bed yet
<cyphermox> seb128: changing e.g. tomboy to be specified with a full path works
<UndiFineD> I have errors on network manager
<cjwatson> seb128: having a path where?
<seb128> cjwatson, ['ubiquity-gtkui.desktop', 'nautilus.desktop', 'firefox.desktop', 'ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk.desktop', 'tomboy.desktop', '/home/ubuntu/Desktop/examples.desktop']
<seb128> cjwatson, that's the launcher list
<cjwatson> oh.  is casper setting that up?
<seb128> no, I think unity is being smart
<cyphermox> seb128: this works though: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites "['ubiquity-gtkui.desktop', 'nautilus.desktop', 'firefox.desktop', 'ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk.desktop', '/usr/share/applications/tomboy.desktop' ]"
<seb128> it has code to import gnome-panel launchers and nautilus desktop icons
<seb128> cjwatson, so users get their config in the launcher when they try unity
<seb128> I think it's importing the desktop icon from the livecd
<seb128> not sure what it doesn't like yet though
<seb128> I first supposed it was the path but could be the .desktop itself
<TheMuso> Ok same crash on this box.
<seb128> still investigating...
<TheMuso> Also with a radeon card.
<cyphermox> I've also been trying to remove stuff from the desktop file but it doesn' t seem to change anything so far
<vish> TheMuso: try this : $ gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites "['ubiquity-gtkui.desktop', 'nautilus.desktop', 'firefox.desktop', 'ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk.desktop', 'tomboy.desktop']"
<vish> TheMuso: that seems to fix the issue for some of us here
<charlie-tca> um, the help center opened here
<TheMuso> vish: Hrm ok I don't have it booted atm, and need to get through some email, but I'll take your word for it. :)
<seb128> ie examples.desktop setting an icon?
<seb128> ie -> is
<cjwatson> yes, Icon=folder
<charlie-tca> on the desktop, yes
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538831/ <- data/examples.desktop.in from example-content bzr
<seb128> sorry I'm on a maverick laptop atm
<vish>  yea... even if i remove examples has the icon on the desktop and the launcher
<seb128> so not the ideal setup to debug
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks
<cjwatson> example-content hasn't changed from maverick->natty FWIW
<seb128> unity did ;-)
<cjwatson> well, yes :)
<seb128> could someone having the issue test if replacing examples.desktop by another .desktop fix the bug?
<charlie-tca> How do I do that?
<cyphermox> seb128: trying
<seb128> cp /usr/share/applications/some.desktop examples.desktop
<seb128> otherwise lp:~canonical-dx-team/unity/unity.fix-682345
<seb128> jay thinks that might fix it
<cyphermox> yeah, another desktop file works
<seb128> if you can rebuild unity with it
<TheMuso> yes I can also verify replacing examples.desktop with another makes unity work.
<seb128> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538835
<TheMuso> s/makes/allows/
<seb128> ^ that's a possible fix to try
<cyphermox> seb128: working on it on my live session, i need to get the deps first though
<TheMuso> It also seems that compiz/unity crashes when I alt tab
 * TheMuso checks to see whether mipmapping is enabled...
<TheMuso> Gah have to install ccsm
<cyphermox> I can confirm Jay' s fix works
<cyphermox> TheMuso: I don' t get a crash on alt-tab
<TheMuso> Interesting.
<TheMuso> cyphermox: What card?
<TheMuso> are you using
<cyphermox> Intel integrated i3
<TheMuso> ah ok, I am on Amd Radeon 4830/RV770LE
<cyphermox> ok
<RAOF> Yeah, that's an r600 bug.
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<seb128> cjwatson, lp:~canonical-dx-team/unity/unity.fix-682345
<seb128> cjwatson, that fixes it
<cyphermox> of course now there is no icon and no text, but compiz doesn' t crash :D
<seb128> cjwatson, I'm not on a bug where I can do packaging unfortunatly and didrocks is not around
<cyphermox> seb128: if I can take the time to switch back, I could maybe update it
<cyphermox> (switch back to non-live where I can package stuff)
<seb128> well you need sponsoring anywa
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> brb, getting back to install
<TheMuso> RAOF: Ok good to know.
<cjwatson> seb128: I can sponsor it, not that I can test it
<seb128> cjwatson, robert_ancell is on it
<cjwatson> what bzr branch do you normally use for unity?
<cjwatson> oh, ok, good
<seb128> cjwatson, cyphermox tested
<seb128> cjwatson, we will let #ubuntu-release know when it's uploaded
<cjwatson> ok, great
<UndiFineD> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/683790
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 683790 in gdm (Ubuntu) "natty alpha gdm / unity does not start (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New]
<rickspencer3> wow!
<rickspencer3> so, I step away for a bit, come back, and cjwatson, seb128, cyphermox, vish, charlie-tca, mterry got everything fixed
<rickspencer3> there is a lesson for me here, I guess!
<charlie-tca> Thank you. I just sat here
<seb128> rickspencer3, lol
<rickspencer3> charlie-tca, don't be so modest!
<rickspencer3> you found and drove the issue
<charlie-tca> seb128, will the two new bugs go as dups of the fixed bug?
<rickspencer3> that was huge, we're all really grateful for your stick-to-it-iveness
<rickspencer3> well, thanks to all of this, (assuming the fix works ..
 * rickspencer3 knocks wood
<rickspencer3> this is going to be a really killer Alpha 1 for the desktop
<charlie-tca> rickspencer3, It is those other people that actually have to work hard. I just tell people it broke
<seb128> charlie-tca, we will clean bugs tomorrow
<seb128> charlie-tca, the bug don't have enough details to be sure it's the same issue
<cjwatson> hm, if I'd been extra-special clever I'd have stopped the publisher in preparation for this
<cjwatson> oh well
<seb128> would be better to ask people to retry after the update
<charlie-tca>  okay
#ubuntu-testing 2010-12-02
<charlie-tca> waiting for respin
<htorque> http://img.xrmb2.net/images/103699.png - that's not exactly good advise for a live CD :P
<charlie-tca> you would prefer it simply fail?
<charlie-tca> At least you know it needs something/ won't work, right?
<htorque> no, no, such a dialog is a big help, it's just that installing the graphics driver and/or rebooting won't help a lot with a live CD ;-)
<RAOF> Not unless we fix it so that works, no. :)
<charlie-tca> oh, yeah. That too, huh.
<charlie-tca> It really should be "logout and choose classic session"
<charlie-tca> and then we need to tell you how to log back in, since it is not that simple
<bdmurray> fwiw if you file a bug about it I think the d in 3d should be capitalized
<charlie-tca> htorque, will you file a bug and attach the image, please?
<mterry> jasoncwarner, are things under control?
<htorque> charlie-tca, any idea which package this is? gnome-session?
<charlie-tca> live cd? should be ubiquity
<charlie-tca> at least that will get it started. We will sort it out then.
<htorque> also, there's no need to log out and back into a classic session, cause i'm already in a classic session (or at least one with two panels + metacity) - this really looks more like the text you sould get after booting for the first time.
<htorque> ok, will do
<cjwatson> do the ubuntu-netbook armel images need to be respun as well for this unity bug?
<mterry> charlie-tca, how are things?  did we get a fix?
<charlie-tca> I hear we did. I am waiting for the images
<mterry> yay
<jasoncwarner> mterry: yeah, we are waiting to verify images....
<cjwatson> jasoncwarner et al: you should have images to work on within the hour
<cjwatson> skaet_'s running those, I'm off to bed
<charlie-tca> Thank you, cjwatson
<charlie-tca> dinner time. back in a few minutes
<nagappan_> mterry, ping
<mterry> nagappan_, hi
<nagappan_> mterry, I have reinstalled 11.04 today in a VM
<nagappan_> mterry, and still gtk3-demo is not visible in accerciser
<mterry> nagappan_, so I figured out the sequence to get it to work
<nagappan_> mterry, any help ?
<nagappan_> mterry, sure
<mterry> nagappan_, but I wanted to confirm that I was still seeing the problem before I replied to bug
<nagappan_> mterry, sure
<mterry> nagappan_, but here ya go:  install python-xlib, python-pyatspi2, at-spi2-core, and libatk-adaptor
<mterry> nagappan_, then set a gconf key...
<nagappan_> mterry, ok
 * nagappan_ doing so
<mterry> nagappan_, /desktop/gnome/interface/at-spi-dbus to true
<mterry> nagappan_, then log out and back in
<mterry> nagappan_, you should have new dbus-powered at-spi
<mterry> nagappan_, now gtk3-demo shows in accerciser.  But I didn't get around to retesting my comboselect bug
<nagappan_> mterry, ok
<mterry> nagappan_, because I originally reproduced that using non-dbus at-spi
<nagappan_> mterry, there are some known issues with dbus based at-spi, atleast with respect to LDTP
<mterry> nagappan_, yeah, OK.  I couldn't figure out how I had gotten the version of atk-bridge I had (it was working with gtk3 and non-dbus at-spi...  not sure how I did that)
<nagappan_> mterry, https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=31012
<ubot4`> Freedesktop bug 31012 in core "Combined bug report from LDTPv2" [Normal,New]
<mterry> nagappan_, nice
<nagappan_> mterry, I still have difficult to list gtk3-demo in accercier, more over with the switch to dbus only accerciser is listed in the application
<nagappan_> mterry, anyways will keep fighting :-)
<nagappan_> mterry, me heading home, will try this issue tomorrow
<skaet_> ubuntu desktop amd64 & i386 have been put on the iso tracker ( 20101202 )
 * RAOF hits up zsync
 * charlie-tca running zsync
 * TheMuso zsyncs
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu desktop 32bit and 64bit done except wubi
<skaet_> charlie-tca,  cool.   Do you want the Xubuntu desktop images rebuilt with the unity fix in them?
<skaet_> or are the images you've got right now, good to go out?
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> The Xubuntu images are good
<charlie-tca> We won't switch to unity.
<skaet_> ok.  :)
 * skaet_ strikes one set of builds to do before bed tonight off her list ;)
<charlie-tca> I think the alternates are good too, but I haven't had time to run the 386 images
<charlie-tca> desktop is up; panel and dock are back
<TheMuso> Yep, on amd64 and dock is showing as it should.
<charlie-tca> Mine is 386
<charlie-tca> and the shortcuts, too!
<charlie-tca> Thanks to all the fixers!
<skaet_> *\o/*
<charlie-tca> and now, I am working the full disk install
<skaet_> Thanks charlie-tca, TheMuso !!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
 * skaet_ feels a lot better right now....
 * charlie-tca is tired now, but at least this is working
<marjo> charlie-tca: get some rest & thx!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> Got to get at least the full disk install done first
<marjo> charlie-tca: ack
<kidsodateless> guys, any torrent links for alpha1?
<charlie-tca> no alpha1 yet
<kidsodateless> charlie-tca, I have been to iso tracker, I saw natty alpha 1(testing) so I thought it was out. thanks. , anyway
<marjo> kidsodateless: you're welcome to join the testing
<kidsodateless> marjo, yeah.. i want to commit this time.
<marjo> kidsodateless: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/untested
<marjo> those are the untested images
<marjo> also: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/notcompleted
<kidsodateless> marjo, I'm looking for torrent links so I can download iso image easily.
<RAOF> There aren't any; not for the dailies.
<RAOF> Because the images change too often for it to be reasonable.
<charlie-tca> After closing the window manager still running window, I got an error that I couldn't catch and it restarts
<charlie-tca> rather it shuts down
<charlie-tca> Maybe I hit the wrong thing, went to shutdown instead of restart.
<charlie-tca> but I got a monitor turned off and keyboard/mouse unresponsive with the computer running
<charlie-tca> There was no on-screen message to remove the cd, just a monitor that shut down. Hard reset the system, it boots into natty.
<charlie-tca> I can restart normally from the installed system
<marjo> charlie-tca: can you see if you can dup the behavior? if so, can you please submit a bug?
<charlie-tca> Trying now
<marjo> charlie-tca: thx
<charlie-tca> We can release note it if it is only restarting from the live environment
<marjo> skaet_ ^^^
<marjo> charlie-tca: but please try to dup it first
<charlie-tca> Of course
<charlie-tca> It I can not reproduce it, no point in telling
<skaet_> charlie-tca, marjo:  ack.
<charlie-tca> one time burp
<TheMuso> 8/c
<charlie-tca> I will run the installation again, but it looks like a one time good deal here
<charlie-tca> Might have been something in my own hardware that wiggled wrong
<marjo> charlie-tca: ok, thx
<RAOF> Oh, sweet.  The livecd has apport turned on.
<RAOF> That makes recovering from a crashed unity that much easier :)
<charlie-tca> Yeah, Makes it nice
<charlie-tca> 2nd installation, can not reproduce the issue with shutdown
<charlie-tca> Got to go rest now
<marjo> charlie-tca: good night!
<skaet_> thanks charlie-tca,  sleep well!  and THANK YOU!!!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<cyphermox> marjo: rebooting now to test the splash thing
<cyphermox> marjo: I can totally reproduce, and yeah that's plymouth-text
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, the splash screen says 10.10?
<marjo> cyphermox: please submit bug & i'll refer to it for desktop install
<rickspencer3> I think we can live with that :)
<cyphermox> hehe
<cyphermox> I'll see if I can fix it in a merge request real quick ;)
<cyphermox> reporting now though
<rickspencer3> I guess a release note for that would be nice in case anyone is confused
<skaet_> thanks cyphermox
<skaet_> when you've got a bug number I'll make sure to reference it in the TechOverview
<cyphermox> yup, skaet_, it' s bug 683994
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 683994 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "plymouth-text theme shows Ubuntu 10.10 on Natty (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683994
<skaet_> Thanks cyphermox,  adding it now.
<marjo> cyphermox: thx
<marjo> cyphermox: what about the slides that are shown during install? what package are those in? the welcome slide shows 10.10
<cyphermox> I think it's ubiquity-something
<cyphermox> not too sure.
<cyphermox> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu, it would seem: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubiquity-slideshow/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/html/annotate/head%3A/debian/control
<marjo> skaet_ bug 683999
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 683999 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Natty slideshow welcome slide shows 10.10, not 11.04 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683999
<skaet_> thanks marjo,  will add to tech overview note, together with 683994
<cyphermox> ah, cool, thanks marjo
<PhilT> newbie here, is this channel for general testing issues or specific to qa on the iso files ?
<ara> PhilT, general testing (including testing the isos)
<jibel> good morning all
<PhilT> thx ara. Having a go at the daily natty alpha on a netbook, interesting ride so far
<ara> in alpha 1 testing I am seeing a weird error with my mini9
<ara> the live session works correctly (X session shows), but when I install
<ara> the X session starts (I can hear the gdm bang sound), but the screen is completely black
<ara> any ideas?
<ara> I tried to kill X or going to another ttx to check the logs, but I couldn't
<cking> hi there, I'm doing ISO testing and my machine does not support 3D, so I'm doing "classic desktop" testing. How do we do full coverage of our ISO testing since I'm not doing Unity testing?
<apw> indeed how do you even indicate which one you tested ?
<ara> apw, cking: I guess there's no way right now other than commenting in the comments text field
<cking> It's not clear on the ISO testing webby interface if we need to test both
<ara> cking, agree
<apw> cking, in your case you probabally can't test both
<cking> yep, unless I find another machine
<apw> ara i suspect we need to fork the testing for both types no
<apw> now
<cking> but it does mean that we may get positive tests on classic desktop when we should be testing and reporting unity bugs
<cking> but for the moment, it now doubles my test workload to be sure we are testing all scenarios
<cking> and I like to be thorough
<apw> cking, yes it does ... joy
<cking> nggg
<jibel> Hi all, we need help to test Alternate images for Natty Alpha1, any help is welcome. http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/untested
<UndiFineD> sure jibel
<jibel> UndiFineD, many thanks. please set the status of the tests you're working on to 'Started' in order to avoid duplicate effort.
<UndiFineD> Kubuntu Alternate i386
<pedro_> doing Ubuntu alt i386
<ara> jibel,  in alpha 1 testing I am seeing a weird error with my mini9
<ara>  the live session works correctly (X session shows), but when I install
<ara>  the X session starts (I can hear the gdm bang sound), but the screen is completely black
<ara>  any ideas?
<ara>  I tried to kill X or going to another ttx to check the logs, but I couldn't
<jibel> ara, something like bug 681294 ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 681294 in linux (Ubuntu) "[STAGING] X doesn't start with 2.6.37-6+ (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/681294
<ara> jibel, yes, that's the one! thanks!
<UndiFineD> hey 2.6.27-6, is that BLK free ?
<jibel> UndiFineD, what do you mean ?
<UndiFineD> BLK (Big Kernel Lock)
<UndiFineD> does that show improvement ? ie, in shared interrupts / file transfers
<jibel> UndiFineD, Idk, any kernel guy around ?
<UndiFineD> I am just curious, not urgentcy here
<UndiFineD> 300KB/s to fetch the iso
<jibel> ara, how do I find langpack included in the cd ?
<ara> jibel, you can check the manifest
<ara> jibel, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/natty-desktop-i386.manifest
<cjwatson> also check the .list files for ones available for installation from the CD but not actually in the live filesystem (whether this is used varies in some cases)
<jibel> ara, ok thanks. I found it. No french on the cd :(
<UndiFineD> installing Kubuntu Alternate i386 is almost finished :)
<UndiFineD> Kubuntu Alternate i386 starts up fine, going to the syslog
<jibel> Brief status report, the following images are untested and we need to give it a go:
<jibel>   Ubuntu Alternate amd64 : 0/6 Test done
<jibel>   Kubuntu Alternate amd64 : 0/4 Test done
<jibel>   Ubuntu DVD amd64 : 0/4 Test done
<jibel>   Ubuntu DVD i386 : 0/4 Test done
<jibel>   Ubuntu Studio Alternate amd64 : 0/3 Test done
<jibel>   Xubuntu Alternate i386 : 0/3 Test done
<pedro_> jibel, I'm testing Ubuntu DVD i368 now
<pedro_> i can grab xubuntu alt later too
<jibel> pedro_, Cool, mark it as started please.
<pedro_> jibel, done it already
<UndiFineD>  Ubuntu  Server i386 raid1 no network
<jibel> anyone for the remaining amd64 builds ?
<jibel> UndiFineD, Great. Thanks much.
<fader_> jibel: I'm syncing kubuntu alternate amd64 right now and will start testing it shortly
<UndiFineD> adding samba and tomcat to the install, as they were untested
<charlie-tca> Good morning
<jibel> Good morning charlie-tca
<cprofitt> morning charlie-tca
<UndiFineD> that went fine too :)
<UndiFineD> Xubuntu i386 is next
<charlie-tca> Hello, jibel, cprofitt
<charlie-tca> How goes everything today?
<UndiFineD> great for me
<jibel> charlie-tca, we still need to give a go to some images, there's a showstopper for kubuntu desktop and another for wubi.
<charlie-tca> Hello, UndiFineD
<charlie-tca> ouch
<jibel> charlie-tca, can you help pedro_ with the remaining xubuntu tests ?
<charlie-tca> I will put myself together and take a look at what needs to be done yet
<charlie-tca> sure
<pedro_> good morning charlie-tca!
<UndiFineD> jibel, my Kubuntu Alternate showed the desktop
<charlie-tca> starting xubuntu alternate 386 on hardware
<jibel> UndiFineD, yes but there's a problem with Ubiquity on the desktop build.
<UndiFineD> ok
<jibel> Here are the images which are untested:
<jibel> Ubuntu Alternate amd64  	0/6
<jibel> Ubuntu DVD amd64  	0/4
<jibel> Kubuntu Alternate amd64  	0/3
<jibel> Ubuntu Studio Alternate amd64  	0/3
<jibel> Upgrade Kubuntu amd64  	0/1
<jibel> Upgrade Ubuntu amd64  	0/1
<jibel> Upgrade Ubuntu Server amd64  	0/1
<jibel> Upgrade Ubuntu Server i386  	0/1
<jibel> Upgrade Xubuntu amd64  	0/1
<jibel> Upgrade Xubuntu i386  	0/1
<jibel> Xubuntu Alternate i386  	0/1
<charlie-tca> does studio use unity?
<charlie-tca> starting ubuntustudio amd64 in VBox
<jibel> charlie-tca, not studio, edubuntu  does.
<charlie-tca> great! I will run it then
<UndiFineD> sofar installin xubuntu alt i386 with manual partioning is running fine as well
<UndiFineD> have to do some shopping wile it finishes
<marjo_> hi ara!
<marjo_> ara: are you covering the amd64 test cases for us?
<ara> marjo_, I am afraid this time I was able to cover only i386. the spare hw that I have is a netbook :(
<ara> marjo_, and we cannot test using VM
<ara> marjo_, the spare amd64 laptop that I had was the dell xt2 that I gave to alex (multitouch)
<marjo_> ara: ack
<UndiFineD> I would like to know if my 8 year old Xeon 3Ghz is still demoted to an i686 in this release
<UndiFineD> if it qualifies for being amd64 compatible again I could test amd64 again
<fader_> UndiFineD: What happens when you boot from an amd64 image?
<UndiFineD> 10.04.1 went fine on amd64, but in 10.10 it was demoted
<UndiFineD> my desktop is an old IBM x226 server
<fader_> UndiFineD: Hmm, that should only happen if you installed from an i386 ISO.  IIRC, the amd64 image will either boot normally and install the 64-bit OS, or it will not boot (and give you a message about unsupported architecture)
<fader_> The amd64 image does not have the 32-bit packages on it, so there's no way to end up with an i686 system from the amd64 image
<UndiFineD> ok I will try later today / tomorrow
<marjo_> cjwatson, skaet: submitted https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/684208
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 684208 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Misleading "Installation Finished" info box (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<fader_> Argh, someone else will need to test the kubuntu amd64 oem install.  I'm back to getting the bug nobody could reproduce last time -- oem-config says it runs, but then I don't get the OOBE setup stuff after rebooting
<fader_> jibel: ^^ sorry, can't get all the kubuntu amd64 alts :(
<cyphermox> UndiFineD, fyi, I just committed a fix for bug 661951, that will get uploaded next time I upload network-manager (probably as soon as we're not frozen anymore and two other bugs are fixed)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 661951 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Incorrect /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/01ifupdown (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661951
<charlie-tca> Ubuntusutdio was not rebuilt after the fix yesterday. It defaults to Ubuntu Desktop and fails to fallback
<charlie-tca> Manually switching to classic desktop at login allows it to work
<cjwatson> I didn't know ubuntustudio needed to be rebuilt.  It doesn't include unity
<cjwatson> which fix do you mean?
<charlie-tca> um, it does default to unity
<cjwatson> cdimage@antimony:~$ grep unity cdimage/www/full/ubuntustudio/daily/current/*.list
<cjwatson> cdimage@antimony:~$
<charlie-tca> yup
<cjwatson> so which fix do you mean?  the one last night was in the unity package
<charlie-tca> default is the unity desktop, and it does not fallback to 2d
<charlie-tca> Believe so
<cjwatson> it is not possible for that fix to affect the ubuntustudio image either way
<charlie-tca> no?
<cjwatson> it doesn't contain the code that was changed ...
<charlie-tca> Maybe it is just the session that is wrong for it then
<cjwatson> if you mean something else, could you point me to an upload?
<charlie-tca> cjwatson, looks like it might just be that it defaults to the wrong session
<charlie-tca> It defaults to the Ubuntu Desktop Session
<cjwatson> sounds like it needs an Ubuntu Studio developer to look at it, then
<cjwatson> and figure out what needs to change where
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> I told them to take a look at it.
<UndiFineD> thanks cyphermox
<charlie-tca> well, asked them to look at it, at least
<jibel> There has been  a respin of the kubuntu desktop images. Give it a go.
<UndiFineD> Xubuntu alt i386 running fine, has 27 updates
<jibel> UndiFineD, Cool, thanks.
<jibel> pedro_, I've an issue with the test for gnome-search-tool. The txtNamecontains is cboNamecontains is Natty, but then ldtp can't find the underlying text box.
<pedro_> jibel, i'll have a look to it after ISO testing
<jibel> pedro_, thank you.
<charlie-tca> xubuntu 386 alternate done
<marjo_> charlie-tca: thx!
<charlie-tca> pedro_, want me to help with studio386?
<pedro_> charlie-tca, that'd be great :-), thanks!
<charlie-tca> no problem
<jibel> charlie-tca, if you're running i386 here is what's left:
<jibel> Kubuntu Alternate i386  	1/4
<jibel> Ubuntu Alternate i386  	3/6
<jibel> Ubuntu Studio Alternate i386  	1/3
<jibel> Upgrade Ubuntu Server i386  	0/1
<UndiFineD> starting server upgrade atm
<charlie-tca> um, I can't boot the ubuntustudio alternate i386 dvd on hardware. It skips the drive
<skaet_> jibel,  has anyone had a sniff at ubuntu dvd amd64 or ubuntu alternate amd64?
<charlie-tca> let try another download on that one
<jibel> skaet_, no that's the problem, not enough tests for amd64. Here is the status for amd64:
<jibel> Ubuntu Alternate amd64  	0/6
<jibel> Ubuntu DVD amd64  	0/4
<jibel> Ubuntu Studio Alternate amd64  	2/3
<jibel> Upgrade Kubuntu amd64  	0/1
<jibel> Upgrade Ubuntu amd64  	0/1
<jibel> Upgrade Ubuntu Server amd64  	0/1
<jibel> Upgrade Xubuntu amd64  	0/1
<jibel> Kubuntu Alternate amd64  	3/4
<jibel> Kubuntu Desktop amd64  	3/7
<skaet_> agreed problem.  is that your priority list?
<jibel> skaet_, yes.
<jibel> remove Ubuntu Studio Alternate amd64 from this list
<pedro_> is somebody else testing Ubuntu alt ?
<jibel> pedro_, which arch ?
<pedro_> i386, just to confirm one thing
<pedro_> i'm not getting the oem-config after the reboot
<pedro_> will remove the image and try again, but just in case, if someone else could try that, that'd be nice
<jibel> pedro_, you'll make fader_ happy. I guess he faced the same bug on kubuntu alt.
<jibel> fader_, ^ is it the same as yours ?
<pedro_> works fine on i386 DVD though
<cjwatson> does it make a difference whether you boot to unity or classic?
<pedro_> it goes to the 2d method right away since i'm testing on a VM without 3d support
<pedro_> was the same on the DVD image but the OEM install worked fine there
<pedro_> bug 650703 is more or less what i'm seeing here
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 650703 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "oem-config-prepare works, but oem-config fails to start after reboot (affects: 4) (heat: 22)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650703
<jibel> skaet_, I'll be able to start a Ubuntu Alt amd64 run in ~50 min.
<skaet_> thanks jibel
<marjo_> hggdh: daviey says "Upgrade Ubuntu Server amd64   0/1 <--- i'll take that"
<Daviey> marjo: you missed the *sigh* :)
<marjo_> "and  Upgrade Ubuntu amd64"
<marjo_> and the "cold and tired" sorry; really appreciate your help daviey!
<Daviey> heh, np
<hggdh> oh, OK
<fader_> pedro_: that bug 650703 is what I was seeing as well
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 650703 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "oem-config-prepare works, but oem-config fails to start after reboot (affects: 4) (heat: 24)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650703
<pedro_> fader_, i've submitted my logs to it, seeing that on Natty Alt i386
<fader_> I saw that last cycle too but nobody could reproduce it
<fader_> So I am not sure what's up
<cjwatson> fader_: you never sent --debug logs, though :-(  so we assumed you couldn't reproduce it either
<cjwatson> pedro_: we need /var/log/syslog as well as /var/log/installer/syslog (also /var/log/oem-config.log if it exists)
<fader_> cjwatson: Ah, I missed the request in all the bug spam I get :(
<fader_> ... and running "oem-config --debug" reliably kills X for me now :P
<pedro_> cjwatson, ok, i'll attach those too
<cjwatson> upstart --debug doesn't seem to be helping much
<cjwatson> looks like I'll need 'debug-oem-config' on the kernel command line as well.  commented on the bug
<pedro_> ok, i've upload the logs to the report
<Daviey> manjo: Can somebody else take the upgrade ubuntu desktop, amd64?
<Daviey> err, marjo
<marjo_> daviey: maybe hggdh?
<marjo_> daviey: so the amd64 image is ok, right?
<Daviey> marjo_: I'm still testing UEC.... nearly finished installing the first node. :/
<marjo_> daviey: ack
<hggdh> marjo_: brb -- just ended the UEC image tests for the EC2 images (20101130) that are going public now.
<marjo_> hggdh: ack
<charlie-tca> pedro_, did you get ubuntustudio 386 to boot off cd?
<pedro_> charlie-tca, well i'm testing on a VM , the image does boot
<charlie-tca> burning my third dvd, two would not boot
<pedro_> odd
<charlie-tca> very
<charlie-tca> everything else is working except that dvd
<marjo_> charlie-tca: FWIW, i've had no problems with ubuntustudio i386
<marjo_> on real HW
<charlie-tca> I give up. Three dvd's later, it will not work for me
<charlie-tca> I even downloaded it twice
<marjo_> charlie-tca: bad DVD writer?
<charlie-tca> no, it works with ubuntu and xubuntu
<charlie-tca> both written to the same type dvd
<marjo_> charlie-tca: ok
<marjo_> charlie-tca: is this the image we're talking about? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/daily/20101130/natty-alternate-i386.iso
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> am I fighting the wrong image? I have 20101201
 * charlie-tca slaps himself in the heade
<charlie-tca> will grab that one and try again. Sorry
<marjo_> charlie-tca: that's the image that iso tracker is pointing to
<marjo_> pedro_ ^^^ ?
<charlie-tca> Of course. I zsynced the wrong one, then
<pedro_> yes indeed that's the image
<charlie-tca> Let me grab it and check it on my hardware
<marjo_> charlie-tca: ok, tell us how it goes
<charlie-tca> sure
<skaet_> jibel, marjo_,  anyone had a chance to sniff at the amd64 for alternate or dvd yet?   they're probably the last blockers on the release at this point.
<skaet_> s/blockers/things I want to know if we should publish/
<marjo_> skaet: that would daviey and/or hggdh
<marjo_> skaet: i think they're still finishing up uec tests
<Daviey> finishing failing UEC tests
<Daviey> :)
<marjo_> daviey: can you just give us a quick go/no-go on the AMD64 images (no need to wait for tests to complete)
<skaet_> yup.  just want to know they basically boot.
<Daviey> Oh... i can't see any justification to not push Alpha 1 from here
<marjo_> skaet: ^^^
<Daviey> (Even though we have uncovered some interesting issues...
<skaet_> on UEC or on amd64 images?
<skaet_> Daviey, ^^
<Daviey> skaet_:  Eucalyptus based cloud cannot be installed
<Daviey> normal amd64 server looks good fwiw
<marjo_> jibel: is your amd64 system up yet?
<skaet_> heh, it was the amd64 and amd64 dvd - just need a sanity check on.
<skaet_> Daviey, thanks, amd64 server's has gone into the publish queue.
<Daviey> skaet_: I didn't think we normally test server dvd this early...
<Daviey> I don't mind doing it, but it'll be a while to wget.
<skaet_> hmm,  wondering if we've got some crossed wires.
<Daviey> skaet_: Perhaps... let me know what you want me to do.
<skaet_> ubuntu server amd64 - 20101201.1 has had some testing - so not too worried about it right now.
<marjo_> daviey: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20101202/natty-alternate-amd64.iso
<skaet_> ubuntu alternate amd 64 - 20101202 - hasn't had any one exercise it yet - just want to know its basically sane.
<Daviey> skaet_: That isn't server, if that is blocking server sign off
<skaet_> agreed.
<skaet_> That's why I'm thinking some wires got crossed ;)
<marjo_> daviey: never mind server (we're looking for sanity check on the image i just posted for you)
<skaet_> Daviey,  I consider server's been signed off at this point.  btw ;)
<Daviey> \o/
<skaet_> Daviey, that's what I meant when I said it had gone into the publishing queue.  :)
<marjo_> we just need you because you have amd64 hardware
<marjo_> daviey: make sense?
<Daviey> marjo_: Doesn't pretty much everyone have amd64 hardware?
<marjo_> Daviey: no
<Daviey> O_o
<charlie-tca> marjo, you hit it! the image from 20101130 boots
<marjo_> charlie-tca: glad to hear that; so you're not crazy, after all!
<Daviey> grabbing the alt amd64 iso now
<charlie-tca> Seems so
<marjo_> Daviey: thx much
<Daviey> marjo_: I am kinda concerned that there doesn't seem to be more people with amd64 hardware.
<marjo_> Daviey: agree
<charlie-tca> ykxf16QniGgE
<hggdh> well, I have it
<charlie-tca> crap
<hggdh> there goes a password...
<marjo_> hggdh: yes, but you were doing server testing
<charlie-tca> lol
<charlie-tca> too many keyboards
<marjo_> hggdh: and jibel killed his
<marjo_> hggdh: and ara gave hers away!
<hggdh> Daviey: what happened on your UEC test?
<hggdh> LOL
<hggdh> well, now I can test
<marjo_> hggdh: yes, please
<Daviey> hggdh: Eucalyptus based cloud, nodes fail to install.
<Daviey> hggdh: due to bug #683700
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 683700 in qemu (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "tasksel 'Virtualisation Host' fails to install (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683700
<marjo_> hggdh: just need sanity check on: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/20101202/natty-dvd-amd64.iso
<marjo_> hggdh: daviey's already grabbing alt amd64 iso
<hggdh> marjo_: downloading it n ow
<marjo_> hggdh: thx; remember just sanity check (we don't need to wait for all the tests to finish)
<hggdh> marjo_: ack
<hggdh> Daviey: hell.
<Daviey> hggdh: The general situation seems pretty good for Alpha 1
<Daviey> (Maverick was hell).
<cjwatson> Daviey: we don't build a separate server DVD - the DVD covers both desktop and server
<cjwatson> (re "19:44 <Daviey> skaet_: I didn't think we normally test server dvd this early...")
<Daviey> cjwatson: That probably explains why i wasn't familiar with it :)
<hggdh> neither I...
<hggdh> Daviey: except for UEC (but, this time, not due to euca)
<marjo_> Daviey, hggdh: how goes it?
<hggdh> marjo_: installing the DVD now
<marjo_> hggdh: nice; thx
<Daviey> marjo_: installing the alt amd64 now.... using a dvd :)
<hggdh> marjo_: running http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/4868/32
<jibel> marjo_, installing alt amd64 and resizing a drive is slooooooooowwww
<marjo_> skaet: i think we've got the sanity test on the dvd & alt amd64 images
<marjo_> skaet: please publish as you see fit
<marjo_> skaet_ see scrollback
<skaet_> marjo, Daviey, hggdh - Thanks!   was waiting for this.  :)
<marjo_> skaet_ images are good and installable
<skaet_> *\o/*
<Daviey> hmm
<marjo_> Daviey?
<Daviey> hang on
<skaet_> uh oh...
<Daviey> marjo_: Have you had confirmation that alt is installable ?
<jibel> marjo_, I haven't rebooted yet.
<marjo_> Daviey: jibel says "installing alt amd64 and resizing a drive is slooooooooowwww"
<marjo_> but that confirms that the images are good
<Daviey> marjo_: well i'm about 5 mins away from saying the test i'm doing is good.
<marjo_> skaet_ can you wait 5?
<skaet_> marjo_,  ack
<marjo_> skaet_ i translate that to a +1
<skaet_> yup
<Daviey> jibel: Where are you on the installation ?
<marjo_> Daviey, jibel: ok you got 5!
<jibel> Daviey, configuring the package, I cant write fast enough to tell you which though
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> I did forget quite how slow the alt images are.
<hggdh> and my install is 50% done
 * Daviey suspect his "5 mins" was a little keen.
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> it takes longer to install the DVD than to download it. Oh tempora, oh mores
<hggdh> marjo_: DVD install complete, kosher
<marjo_> skaet: please publish, per above result
<marjo_> skaet_: please publish, per above result
<skaet_> marjo_, hggdh - ack.
<skaet_> Thanks!!!
<Daviey> hggdh: testing on SSD hard disks?
<hggdh> nope, standard HD, 7200 rpm
<marjo_> hggdh: Daveiy's just messing with you
<hggdh> Daviey: I wish... BTW, Sony, SanDisk & another came up with a flash at 2TB density, 500MB/s
<Daviey> marjo_:  Oh no... this install has been really slow :)
<Daviey> marjo_: desktop amd64 alt passed
 * hggdh is a sucker...
<highvoltage> hggdh: that's 2TB theoretical maximum though (they don't actually have a 2TB one like that yet)
<Daviey> (longest 5 mins of today)
<hggdh> highvoltage: well, yes. Still, it is something to look for ;-)
 * hggdh goes for a reboot now
<marjo_> skaet_ alt & DVD ready to go!
<Daviey> marjo_ / skaet_ : Can i go home now?  :)
<marjo_> skaet_? Daviey requests permission to go home; ok w/ me!
 * Daviey goes... ping me if you want me.
<Daviey> o/
<Daviey> Have fun.
<marjo_> Daviey: thx much!
<skaet_> Thanks Daviey!!
<UndiFineD> I will try this: Kubuntu Alternate i386 - expert -  manual partition - entire disk encrypted
<UndiFineD> 2.7 MB/s :D
<marjo_> UndiFineD: tell us how it goes!
<UndiFineD> sure will
<UndiFineD> just went outside, 5 cm of snow has fallen
<hggdh> heh. Here about 10 cm of leaves...
<UndiFineD> meh entire disk encryption is false, you still need a normal /boot
<UndiFineD> have to redo the the whole thing
<skaet_> Thanks everyone - Alpha 1's now out.   :)    Very much appreciate your efforts over last couple of days.
<UndiFineD> skaet_, it was fun to, expert mode is much like what slackware used to be
<skaet_> UndiFineD, :)
<UndiFineD> a pita
<skaet_> lol,  getting it to be less so, later, is why we're testing it now.  :)
<UndiFineD> well, it would have been nice if it told me that in screen before I made it encrypted and locked
<UndiFineD> in physical form, i could have trashed the disk, i dont think there is a low-level format anymore
<UndiFineD> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parted/+bug/684493
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 684493 in parted (Ubuntu) "Natty: (expert install) parted udeb should warn it needs a non encrypted /boot (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-testing 2010-12-03
<nagappan> Hi, can someone help with this issue - http://picasaweb.google.com/nagappan/Ubuntu101064Issue#
<nagappan> http://pastebin.com/zksj5Q29
<nagappan> Ubuntu kernel crash
<nagappan> it works fine with 2.6.35-21-generic, but fails with 2.6.35-22-generic / 2.6.35-23-generice
<nagappan> the issue happens with Ubuntu 10.10
<nagappan> 64bit
<nagappan> above pastebin is lspci info
<nagappan> its DELL Precession T3500 4 Core 6 GB Memory
<nagappan> if you need any other info, please let me know
<UndiFineD> nagappan, something with ahci : some sort of usb? device
<nagappan> UndiFineD, interesting, let me check, but I doubt some USB device is connected
<UndiFineD> oh no: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Host_Controller_Interface
<nagappan> UndiFineD, :-)
<nagappan> GE cr3 :-)
<nagappan> cr3, its been long long time, how are you doing ?
<UndiFineD> nagappan, so it is your disk / disk controller
<nagappan> UndiFineD, interesting, the same works with older kernel
<nagappan> UndiFineD, found info about HD, its connected through 5.25" Trayless SATA - Hot Swap Drive Bay - www.startech.com
<UndiFineD> hmm, that might cause issues sometimes
<UndiFineD> seen it before
<nagappan> Compatibility - SATA/300 (STAT II) or SATA/150 hard drives
<nagappan> UndiFineD, interesting
<cr3> nagappan: hey dude, long time indeed! whatcha been up to?
<nagappan> UndiFineD, this system works fine with Ubuntu 9.10 / 10.04
<nagappan> cr3, ya just usual :-)
<cr3> nagappan: sounds like you're getting old too :)
<cr3> seems that as I grow older, things seem more like the same
<nagappan> UndiFineD, we never had any issue, even with 10.10 2.6.35-21-generic as well
<UndiFineD> nagappan, I had lots of issues with hotswap ide brackets, loose connections
<nagappan> cr3, ya, you are right :-)
<nagappan> UndiFineD, but this drive is just fixed as CD drive
<nagappan> UndiFineD, any work around other than using older kernel ;-)
<UndiFineD> oh it is a laptop hotswap thing sitting there instead of the cd tray ?
<nagappan> UndiFineD, exactly
<UndiFineD> well, I would install the older kernel then
<nagappan> UndiFineD, :-D http://us.startech.com/product/HSB100SATBK-525-Tray-Less-SATA-Hot-Swap-Bay
<nagappan> UndiFineD, but to test the product, we need latest Ubuntu 1
<nagappan> UndiFineD, I mean latest released version
<nagappan> UndiFineD, BTW, I work for VMware
<nagappan> UndiFineD, also with few Ubuntu folks ;-)
<UndiFineD> ok nagappan : be sure there are no loose connections or dirt in between
<UndiFineD> i have seen such devices fail often
<nagappan> UndiFineD, the same works with older kernel and other hard disk
<nagappan> UndiFineD, we have never faced any issue earlier, atleast last 2 years
<UndiFineD> still, when opened/closed often enough these things wear down
<nagappan> UndiFineD, ok
<UndiFineD> hmmm, well how about using a newer kernel ?
<nagappan> UndiFineD, with todays update it still fail to work :-(
<UndiFineD> tried this alpha1 kernel ?
<nagappan> UndiFineD, with 10.10 latest update today
<UndiFineD> so no 2.6.37-6/7
<nagappan> UndiFineD, yes no 2.6.37
<nagappan> oops, bad typing
<nagappan> UndiFineD, no 2.6.37
<UndiFineD> todays alpha release did not cause many problems for me, you might want to try and see if this does work for you
<UndiFineD> \o/ finally finished installing: Kubuntu Alternate i386 - expert -  manual partition - entire disk encrypted
<nagappan> UndiFineD, okay
<primes2h> 'morning ara
<ara> good morning primes2h
<primes2h> ara: I still can't set up dev environment for the tracker. I worked out the ident problem changing ident to trust in pg_hba.conf file
<primes2h> but now i get "database "qatracker" does not exist"
<primes2h> ara: it should be as I reconfigured drupal following the wiki
<ara> primes2h, did you create the database manually and put the needed permissions?
<primes2h> I even installed Karmic to avoid the need of downgrading php
<primes2h> ara: no
<ara> primes2h, it is one of the steps of the wiki page
<primes2h> ara: oh sorry, yes, I dropped the default drupal db and rerunning drupal config
<ara> did you select qatracker as database?
<ara> so, what step tells you "qatracer" does not exists?
<primes2h> sure, qatracker as db, qatracker as username , qatracker as password
<primes2h> ara: when I try to populate the db
<primes2h> psql qatrcker < etc
<jibel> primes2h, hello
<primes2h> usung qatrcker user
<primes2h> using
<primes2h> hello jibel
<jibel> primes2h, did you create the qatracker
<jibel> primes2h, I've been able to setup the dev env with ara's instructions.
<jibel> primes2h, qatracker db I mean.
<primes2h> jibel: did you use a VM?
<jibel> primes2h, yes.
<jibel> primes2h, lucid
<jibel> primes2h, the problem I had was that the qatracker db and the associated user were not created.
<primes2h> jibel: you mena within postrgres?
<primes2h> s/mena/mean
<jibel> primes2h, right
<jibel> primes2h, So I logging in as postgres and issued
<jibel> createuser qatracker
<jibel> createdb qatracker
<jibel> then you connect to template1 as postgres
<jibel> and set the password for the user qatracker
<jibel> something like "alter user 'qatracker' set password 'übersecretpassword'"
<jibel> populate the db
<jibel> and follow the remaining steps on the wiki.
<primes2h> jibel: I thought that drupal config had to take care of that.
<jibel> primes2h, db-config sucks.
<primes2h> jibel: I see ;-)
<ara> primes2h, can you add those steps to the wiki, please?
<jibel> I planned to redo a fresh install and update the wiki, but please primes2h go for it :-)
<primes2h> jibel: ara: now I try those steps and then I'll do it asap. Thanks a lot
<jibel> primes2h, you're welcome
<primes2h> jibel: now it works perfectly. :-)
<jibel> primes2h, Cool!
<primes2h> ara: would you mind providing me a dump of laptop tracker? when you have time of course...
<ara> primes2h, can you please me send me an email. I am a bit overloaded now, and I will forget otherwise
<ara> primes2h, thanks!
<primes2h> ara: sure!
 * primes2h hugs ara and jibel
 * ara hugs you both!
<jibel> ara, can you repackage mago for natty when you have minute. Its broken currently and doesn't installs. Thanks.
<jibel> ara, bug 682845
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 682845 in mago (Ubuntu) "package mago 0.3-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 1177)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682845
<ara> jibel, sure
<jibel> ara, thx
 * ara is updating her natty pbuilder environment
<tarvid> i can restore panels with gnome-panel but my brightness control doesn't work on Acer 7736Z
<tarvid> this is natty upgraded today
<tarvid> this is a regression from natty about a month ago
<fader_> tarvid: Your best bet is to open a terminal and say "ubuntu-bug linux"
<fader_> It's likely a kernel issue, so that will collect all the relevant logs and so forth and add them to a launchpad bug
<fader_> (And if it turns out to not be a kernel issue, that will provide the kernel team enough information to triage it properly and get it to the right people)
<fader_> tarvid: Your best bet is to open a terminal and say "ubuntu-bug linux"
<fader_> It's likely a kernel issue, so that will collect all the relevant logs and so forth and add them to a launchpad bug
<fader_> (And if it turns out to not be a kernel issue, that will provide the kernel team enough information to triage it properly and get it to the right people)
<fader_> (Sorry if you get that twice; I lost my network connection for a moment)
<tarvid> thanks
<tarvid> thanks
<fader_> tarvid: Thank you for testing and reporting bugs! :)
<tarvid> by adding Option "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1" to the failsafe xorg.conf I now have a bright screen with a brightness control that won't dim
<tarvid> thank you too, I suspect hardware recognition
<fader_> That sounds like useful info to add to the bug report :)  But I can't help you myself, as I've never run into that particular bug
<tarvid> has been done
<tarvid> I do want to do other work on this laptop but natty is working well enough to continue. This issue is a regression since 10.04.1 which had other problems and earned a won't fix nor backport in Maverick.
<tarvid> Almost better to be a guinea pig.
<tarvid> Do have another issue which is ftp connection tracking. Was working on Karmic and quit on Lucid. Any suggestions on debugging?
<tarvid> I am probably not going to upgrade the server to either Maverick nor Natty alpha, it's my bread and butter
<fader_> tarvid: No suggestions, sorry.  You might want to ask in #ubuntu+1 -- there are more active people there generally
<fader_> This channel is used for coordinating test development and specific test efforts (like ISO testing)
<fader_> It tends to be pretty quiet the rest of the time :)
<MaWaLe> the software-center didn't launch with the ALPHA-1 of narwhal
<MaWaLe> !Bug 684887
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 684887 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center didn't launch (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684887
<ubot4`> Factoid 'Bug 684887' not found
#ubuntu-testing 2010-12-04
<kidsodateless> greetings
<MaWaLe> the sun-java6-* packages doesn't exist on the partner sources for the narwhal. is this a permenant situation or is it only for the ALPHA version?
<jMCg> Hello happy people.
<jMCg> I just upgraded to N/N. Main reason was that I was promised the new kernel would bring CONFIG_UTRACE. Now, that aside, what the heck happened to Gnome?
<jMCg> The new interface looks about as intuitive as Mac, only brokener.
<jMCg> (Says someone who's running Terminal in Fullscreen, all the time.)
<jMCg> Anyway, the ``Ubuntu Button'' now starts a Nautilus in /usr/share/applications, instead of popping up the applications menu, which is slightly irritating, especially since I haven't quite figured out why Alt+F2 doesn't work (i.e.: Nothing happens when I press Alt+F2, maybe because I'm infront of a fullscreen Terminal, but still..).
<jMCg> Well, duh. semantic error: process probes not available without kernel CONFIG_UTRACE while resolving probe point process("/opt/bw/modules/mod_dtrace.so").mark("*")
<czajkowski> c
#ubuntu-testing 2010-12-05
<jMCg> Interesting. /proc/acpi/video/OVGA/DD03/brightness is gone. I wonder what that means.
#ubuntu-testing 2011-11-28
<jibel> stgraber, https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/ubuntu-qa-website/d7rewrite_report_searchform
<jibel> good night
<stgraber> jibel: good night
<mvo> jibel: any chance you could verify #773007 ? I would like to do another lucid-proposed upload for unattended-upgrades soon. or someone else maybe? happy to help in any way I can. oh, and if you need help with that main-all profile, I'm happy to work on this as well
<jibel> bug 773007
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 773007 in unattended-upgrades (Debian) (and 4 other projects) "conffile_prompt check incomplete on multiple conffiles (affects: 2) (heat: 7)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773007
<bladernr_> jibel, is there an Oneiric package containing dl-ubuntu-test-iso?
<jibel> bladernr_, there's a PPA https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-iso-testing-dev/+archive/dev
<jibel> mvo, when is soon ?
<bladernr_> jibel:  thanks :) gonna try to help out with some ISO testing, but noticed that my Oneiric update removed the qa-tools package :(
<jibel> bladernr_, yeah someone (bdmurray :)) thought the package was not maintained and asked for removal :)
<bladernr_> whoops :)
<jibel> bladernr_, we'll probably ask to readd it.
<jibel> mvo, for main-all pitti uploaded the package that caused the build failure of the source system this morning. I'll rerun the job and tell you how it goes.
<patdk-wk> are we suppost to test alpha1 or daily?
<jibel> patdk-wk, that's confusing indeed.
<jibel> stgraber, could you hide alpha1 until there are builds available ?
<jibel> I'm not admin anymore :(
<stgraber> jibel: hmm, that's weird, you should still be admin as you're part of ubuntu-qa-website-devel, can you try to logout and login again?
<jibel> stgraber, that's fine logout/login fixed it
<stgraber> good to hear :)
<jibel> patdk-wk, confusion is fixed. only daily is available.
<patdk-wk> :)
<patdk-wk> hmm, no links to download urls?
<stgraber> jibel: btw, if you end up having some spare time today, we need to populate all the download links for precise in the new tracker. I'm still finishing the work on the UI side but the admin UI is ready to be used.
<stgraber> patdk-wk: ^ :)
<patdk-wk> :)
<jibel> stgraber, spare time :)
<stgraber> we just need to enter the right zsync, rsync, http, md5 and gpg for every product in the DB, that may take a bit of time :)
<stgraber> jibel: yeah, I know ;)
<stgraber> jibel: I forgot I had to do some patch piloting today, so that doesn't really help (though I cleaned up 10 or so item in the queue in less than 30 minutes, so might do some ISO tracker work on the side now)
<stgraber> most of the easy ones I'll just script (anything that's an ISO on cdimage), the trickier ones are the netboot and the armel images
<stgraber> as their md5sum/gpg files aren't in the same directory and some even have multiple files
<mvo> jibel: sorry for the delay, had a call. soon would be within the next couple of days, the next update is actually ready in bzr
<jibel> mvo, np, I'll try to verify it first thing tomorrow.
<mvo> jibel: thanks a bunch!
<bdmurray> jibel: I think dl-ubuntu-test-iso should be moved somewhere else most of ubuntu-qa-tools shouldn't be packaged
<jibel> bdmurray, right and vm-tools too. It's useful and maintained by the security team.
<stgraber> jibel: btw, I'll need to have a look at dl-ubuntu-test-iso again one of these days and see if I can merge my own version in there.
<stgraber> jibel: I worked on a python script that parses cdimage.u.c, figures out the history (like the fact that edubuntu is based on ubuntu and kubuntu) and then uses zsync to download only a very limited delta
<stgraber> it lets me sync all of cdimage in around 40min, most of it being CPU time
<stgraber> and it allows pooling more than what's on cdimage as it does the cleaning up locally (I have the 10 most recent builds of each product)
<stgraber> as it only takes around 5s to parse cdimage (when there's nothing to download), it's running every hour here so I pretty much always have all the most recent builds
<stgraber> next step is to plug it in the ISO tracker API so it automatically symlinks the builds based on what milestone they are associated with on the tracker
<jibel> stgraber, I did something similar to keep an historic of ISOs: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ubuntu-qa-tools/master/view/head:/dl-ubuntu-test-iso/dl-iso-history
<jibel> stgraber, but based on the build logs
<jibel> stgraber, probably we can merge everything and have a single sync tool
<brendand> jibel - when are we expecting alpha1 images?
<stgraber> jibel: that'd be good. We can probably do something that's fast and very reliable, especially now that we have everything on the tracker
<jibel> brendand, tomorrow morning
<brendand> mvo - i'm doing tests for DebFileApplication in software-center right now. it seems if i use the test database then most of the info I would expect to find in the AppDetails are empty. Do I need to use the system database maybe?
<mvo> brendand: hm, that should work, do you have a example?
<brendand> mvo - i'm not sure i actually know for sure what the behaviour should be, so i'll catch you in a little while with the example i have
<brendand> mvo - i'm testing with just a deb package i downloaded from launchpad. checkbox in this case
<stgraber> jibel: oops, I see you just found a bug in my code (based on the logs), undefined admin variable in user_downloads. Fixed now.
<stgraber> jibel: I'll be done with patch pilot in half an hour or so, will finish that page then
<jibel> stgraber, yep, and the substitution VERSION -> build number doesn't work unless it isn't implemented yet.
<jibel> stgraber, I think I'm done with the links. I verified many of them and they look ok. I'll add netboot manually.
<jibel> skaet, now that stgraber has put a wonderful admin tool in your hand, maybe it is the right moment to disable obsolete products ?
<jibel> *hands even :)
<stgraber> jibel: http://91.189.93.73/qatracker/milestones/204/builds/7165/downloads looks pretty good
<stgraber> jibel: Except that filename should be the same for all of these (as all the links are related to the same file) and I see a duplicate / in the rsync URL (but that's just me being picky)
<stgraber> jibel, skaet: I'm fine with you disabling products, but just make sure I'm aware of it so we don't loose these changes when exporting data back to the old tracker
<jibel> stgraber, I spent 1 hour verifying each character of this one because I knew it would be the 1rst you'd check ;)
<stgraber> hehe, yeah, that's my usual test product as it has very few subscribers and I know it quite well :) that way I can mess with it and I'm the only one who gets spammed
<stgraber> speaking of spamming: bzr commit -m "Switch build notification on (as in, stop spamming stgraber :))"
<jibel> stgraber, ok, will fix the naming, I was unsure what the name was referring to. I'll fix that, after homework. See you later.
<stgraber> jibel: thanks!
<skaet> jibel,  re: obsolete products.   sounds good.   start of cycle is right time for this sort of thing.  :)
<skaet> stgraber,  if I mark something disabled (and get it wrong), is it easy enough to switch back?   Also,  email ok for letting you know which have been disabled?
<stgraber> skaet: if you disable something it'll still be on the list but marked as disabled, so you can just edit it again to set it back to enabled
<stgraber> skaet: yes, e-mail is fine. thanks
<skaet> stgraber,  how should I be indicating we're not putting something out as a released image, but its still being produced as part of the dailies?    I'm thinking about the powerpc images.
<stgraber> skaet: we'll have both milestones enabled starting tomorrow (Precise Alpha 1 and Precise Daily)
<stgraber> skaet: so powerpc should be pushed to Precise Daily and the rest to Precise Alpha 1
<stgraber> then disable any of the dailies that are part of the Alpha 1 (so Precise Daily only shows non milestoned images)
<stgraber> cjwatson: can you easily change the milestone so that powerpc goes to "Precise Daily" even if the rest goes to "Precise Alpha 1"? (or for any other image where we have dailies and don't want them released for a1)
<cjwatson> stgraber: tricky, and also self-fulfilling given that these are often "get released if and only if they're tested"
<cjwatson> wouldn't it make more sense to switch the milestone for everything and just make sure it's clear that presence on the tracker doesn't indicate that it's actually alpha status
<cjwatson> ?
<stgraber> cjwatson: works for me
<stgraber> skaet: ^
<cjwatson> it's tricky because cdimage really doesn't know - it would be yet another giant table we'd have to keep in sync
<skaet> yeah but we do know in advance usually if there is someone willing to test it for a milestone.   Having to go in and manually disable them each time (and definitely before they get copied out as part of the release) is going to be error prone.
<skaet> I'm wondering if there's much point in keeping the dailies going while doing a milestone?
<skaet> stgraber,  would it be possible to have a status of active, daily only, disabled?
<alourie> stgraber: ping
<stgraber> alourie: pong
<alourie> stgraber: would it be too hard to line up this: http://91.189.93.73/qatracker/milestones/204/builds/7192/testcases
<alourie> widths of two tables are uneven, it drives me crazy
<alourie> sorry :-)
<stgraber> skaet: was wondering the same, we could simply disable the daily milestone while doing milestone testing, then turn it back on
<stgraber> alourie: can you give me a screenshot? they're properly lined up here :)
<alourie> stgraber: where do I paste screenshots?
 * alourie is slow today
<alourie> imgshack :-)
<alourie> stgraber: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/339/screenshotat20111128224.png/
<stgraber> alourie: wow, that's weird. What browser is that?
<alourie> stgraber: chrome
<alourie> let me try ff
<stgraber> alourie: ok, I didn't test with chrome, might be some css parsing difference between the two
<alourie> stgraber: may be. Ubuntu Friendly also had couple of those with chrome
<alourie> stgraber: FF is fine
<alourie> so it's with Chrome
<alourie> considering how many people use Chrome/Chromium, I think it should be fixed
<stgraber> agreed, layout work isn't exactly my top priority at the moment, but I'll definitely add that to the todo
<alourie> stgraber: do you want me to open a bug? or todo list works for you?
<alourie> :-)
<stgraber> todo list works better at the moment, would have way too many bugs otherwise :)
<stgraber> the todo is in the bzr branch though ;)
<stgraber> alourie: todo updated
<alourie> great
<alourie> thanks
<skaet> stgraber,  disabling daily milestone makes sense,  lets try that with alpha 1.
<alourie> so, is alpha 1 out already?
<stgraber> alourie: alpha1 testing starts tomorrow with alpha1 getting released on thursday (if all goes well)
<alourie> stgraber: so testing alpha 1...without it being released?
<alourie> how should I do that? Use dailies?
<stgraber> alourie: starting tomorrow we'll have things appearing under the alpha-1 milestone, these are alpha-1 candidates
<stgraber> once we're happy with the quality of these, we'll release alpha-1
<alourie> will they appear on the new tracker? The one we're testing?
<alourie> stgraber: ^^
<jibel> alourie, yes, the candidates available for testing will be posted to the tracker.
<alourie> jibel: would you mind me twittering/socializing it further?
<alourie> I'd like to have as much folk in QA as possible :-
<alourie> )
<jibel> alourie, sure, we definitely need to communicate more around QA in Ubuntu. I wouldn't say no to more testers too :)
<alourie> jibel: great
<stgraber> jibel: I just ran http://pastebin.com/Ff3RBZkF on the DB, that should have fixed all the filenames and paths at once :)
<stgraber> jibel: or not, there seems to be quite a few that haven't been fixed because they don't have a http_file (type == 0) image
<jibel> stgraber, indeed armel and wubi
<jibel> stgraber, scratch that, they should all have an http_file
<stgraber> right, can you easily figure out the list of these that need fixing or should I try to get it?
<jibel> stgraber, don't bother, I'll regenerate the list.
<stgraber> ok, there's the list anyway: http://paste.ubuntu.com/753098/
<stgraber> all the others have been fixed by my script (at least they should have)
<stgraber> heading back home now, will be back online in 30min or so
<jibel> stgraber, fixed and verified.
<stgraber> jibel: cool, thanks
<jibel> stgraber, I forgot kubuntu mobile
<jibel> can we add a comment for upgrades instead of a link to an image ?
<stgraber> oh, that's a good point
<stgraber> go with:
<stgraber> filename = Upgrade
<stgraber> type = 5
<stgraber> path = <your comment>
<stgraber> (filename will be used at the title)
#ubuntu-testing 2011-11-29
<jibel> Hey all.
<jibel> Precise Alpha 1 candidates are posted to the tracker
<jibel> http://91.189.93.73/qatracker/milestones/205/builds
<brendand> yeah!
<jibel> fresh DVDs are there too!
<brendand> jibel - do you see the problem where, always on the first boot of a laptop the touchpad stops working after a short time?
<brendand> i absolutely always get this on my N310, since starting testing precise. i think i better raise a bug if there isn't one already
<alourie> hello
<jibel> brendand, yes please file a bug
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/897623
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 897623 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Touchpad stops working on Samsung N310 shortly after first boot of Precise Alpha1 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<brendand> jibel - did i hear something about a random installer crash on vm's?
<jibel> brendand, bug 894768 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 894768 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) (and 1 other project) "Installation randomly fails with: File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/install_misc.py", line 621, in copy_file targetfh.write(buf) IOError: [Errno 22] Invalid argument (affects: 5) (dups: 4) (heat: 44)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/894768
<jibel> stgraber, for A2 we'll need to re-add the filters. It's very difficult to know what is being tested or not.
<brendand> jibel - which log should i look in?
<jibel> brendand, look in /var/log/syslog
<jibel> brendand, if you're running with ubiquity -d then /var/log/installer/debug contains valuable information too.
<jibel> brendand, what is your testing setup ?
<brendand> jibel - i'm testing in virtualbox for this one. i started the install from the live session
<brendand> error in plugininstall.py?
<jibel> brendand, which arch for the host and the guest ?
<brendand> host is i386
<brendand> guest is 64-bit
<jibel> brendand, you mean the VM is 64bit and the main operating system is 32bit ?
<brendand> jibel - yes
<jibel> brendand, ah, until now we've been able to reproduce the other way. and the host is running Oneiric ?
<jibel> brendand, could you file a report with the logs for the record and I'll mark it as duplicate.
<jibel> if it is
<brendand> jibel - bug 897680
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 897680 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "12.04 64Bit Alpha1 installer crashed in VirtualBox (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/897680
<brendand> the host is running Oneiric, yes
<jibel> brendand, thanks
<jibel> brendand, phew, that's a completely different problem
<jibel> brendand, not saying that it is less critical since in your case libc6 failed to install
<jibel> brendand, did you select to install flash and third party software ?
<brendand> jibel - maybe i didn't. i'll try the installation again.
<jibel> brendand, from the log I think you did. I'll try to reproduce
<stgraber> jibel: yeah, my plan was to show the product families in a block on the left side and use javascript to dynamically show/hide stuff from the UI (remembering the selection in a cookie or something)
<stgraber> jibel: oh, and also filtering based on what's untested/tested
<stgraber> jibel: so that should be a bit more flexible and not need to do new requests everytime
<jibel> stgraber, we can live without it for a1 I think.
<stgraber> jibel: yeah, this week I plan on improving the download information and working on the export script, I'll prioritize the filters a bit though as we definitely need that for a2
<brendand> jibel - is it correct that the alternate installer should install a newer kernel than the desktop one?
<brendand> i have 3.2.0 for Alternate
<jibel> stgraber, test cases are sorted in different order depending on the arch, could you sort them by name
<jibel> ?
<stgraber> jibel: oops, sure, fixing
<stgraber> jibel: should be fixed
<jibel> stgraber, ah, much better :) thanks
<stgraber> jibel: btw, /root/tracker is mounted from a server outside of Canonistack, I'm storing on there things I really don't want to loose (DB backups, scripts, ...) as we don't have a 100% guarantee the instance won't go down and die this week...
<stgraber> jibel: I'm implementing an automated DB dump once an hour just to be safe
<jibel> mvo, I fixed main-all and ran the upgrade
<jibel> mvo, and ...
<jibel> it failed :(
<jibel> dependency issues
<mvo> jibel: that is good, so the base-image is in a good state? so now we "just" need to check why the dependencies fail :)
<mvo> jibel: is the log already published?
<jibel> mvo, I didn't look into detail, that something with odbcinst1debian2:i386
<mvo> jibel: *cough* sorry, but did you got a chance for the SRU verification for unattended-upgrades (really sorry for nagging)
<mvo> jibel: if the log is available I will try to have alook
<stgraber> mvo, jibel: Not sure if it'll affect you but at least yesterday extras.u.c was still broken, probably causing update-manager to fail dist-upgrading. I filed an RT and poked IS but it isn't fixed yet.
<jibel> mvo, not yet I've been fighting with bugs on A1 images all day but it's on my todo list for today
<stgraber> (broken meaning, doesn't mirror Precise even though the PPA contains precise now)
<mvo> jibel: thanks !
<mvo> jibel: I know its super busy currently
<jibel> mvo, I'll build a main-all-amd64 image and readd the job to jenkins
<mvo> ta
<jibel> mvo, I blacklisted the packages with conflicts or uninstallable on Oneiric
<jibel> mvo, conflicts: libgladeui-doc with -dev and mythes-it with another langpack
<jibel> mvo, uninstallable: amavisd-new that's a bug
<jibel> and grub-legacy-ec2 which I think is expected on a non-ec2 system
<bladernr_> Sigh... it's hard to do ISO testing when the ISOs keep getting respun :(
<bladernr_> stgraber:  I like the new tracker you've worked on. The demo you did was cool, but using it is even better. Great job!
<stgraber> thanks!
<jibel> rebuilding of all desktop and DVDs in progress
<brendand> jibel - are no ubuntu server images available?
<patdk-wk> I just downloaded two of them
<brendand> patdk-wk - by 'available' i meant in the iso tracker, as test candidates
<jibel> brendand, why ? they are available from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/ and listed on the tracker
<brendand> jibel - i see them now
<jibel> stgraber, a detail, in the testcase lists could you replace '0's with '-'s ? that would make the page easier to read and identify which test cases need testing
<stgraber> jibel: that sounds easy to do, will do
<stgraber> jibel: new download UI: http://91.189.93.73/qatracker/milestones/205/builds/7250/downloads
<jibel> stgraber, nice :)
<stgraber> jibel: and there you go for the testcase list: http://91.189.93.73/qatracker/milestones/205/builds/7241/testcases
<stgraber> skaet, jibel: Please note that I just changed the type of the noticeboard from allowing any html to using Drupal's filtered html (most tags will work but with a few small changes, <b> becomes <strong> for example. I update the current one)
<jibel> mvo, around ?
<jibel> mvo, I verified unattended-upgrades sru in lucid but want to check the result with you
<stgraber> jibel: hey, I was thinking, should I include the download instructions in the notification e-mail? or just a link to the download page? I'm not sure what our testers actually use these e-mails for :)
<jibel> mvo, here is my test: I installed asterisk-config from lucid-release, modified /etc/asterisk/sip.conf and ran unattended-upgrades which logs a dpkg failure 'EOF on stdin at conffile prompt'
<mvo> jibel: that sounds not correct
<mvo> jibel: i.e. like verification-failed, I will re-test this. thanks a bunch!
<jibel> mvo, then when I replay the test with u-u from -proposed, no dpkg failure but asterisk-config is not upgraded
<mvo> jibel: yeah, that sounds correct now
<mvo> jibel: sorry, I thought the initial message was about the one in -proposed
<jibel> mvo, no sorry, it was with 0.55ubuntu5 from lucid-updates, but I was not sure to interpret the result correctly
<jibel> mvo, I'll set the report to v-done for lucid then and will test M,N tomorrow. thanks and good night !
<patrickmw> jibel, ping
<hggdh> jibel: multi-lvm -- the issue is it ran out of space on one of the filesystems
<brendand> mvo - hey, still around :)
<shiva_n> Lubuntu amd64 Desktop seems to hang on boot at CUPS spooler on a VM. Anyone see this?
<mvo> brendand: yes
<brendand> mvo - i wanted to ask quickly about potentially including some static .deb files in the test directory of software center as test data for my debfileapplication tests
<brendand> mvo - does that sound alright?
<mvo> brendand: yes, check gdebi for some smal but useful ones
<mvo> brendand: it needs to be really really small otherwise it will bloat the bzr repo
<brendand> mvo - ah, thanks. cool. is there python modules which can install deb's as well?
<mvo> brendand: yes, the python-apt apt.debfile stuff should have all that is needed
<bdmurray> stgraber: looking at the defects page on the new iso tracker I thinkg "Opened" should be changed to "Open" as "Opened" is past tense so would technically include "Closed Defects" too
<stgraber> bdmurray: agreed, guess that's what happens when a french creates the report and another french speaker reviews the code ;)
<bdmurray> ;-)
<stgraber> bdmurray: fixed
<bdmurray> thanks
<hggdh> I do not knowed what bdmurray is spaking about, we are all good english
<bdmurray> precisely
<stgraber> oh and the new tracker now supports translation so we can now have an en_UK and en_US version, no more fighting between these two ;)
<jibel> stgraber, isn't it mandatory to enter a bug number to mark a test as failed ? http://91.189.93.73/qatracker/milestones/205/builds/7266/testcases/8/results
<stgraber> jibel: # FIXME: Write validation function that makes sure we have one critical bug when marking a report as failed
<stgraber> one of the many fixmes of qatracker.user.results.php
<jibel> stgraber, ok, i'll grep FIXMEs before asking next time
<stgraber> jibel: I think the reason why I didn't fix that one was that I wasn't happy with the UI (comma separate bug list) and so the validation will be quite different depending on the final design
<stgraber> jibel: though I think the best is to keep the current form but make it nicer with javascript so there's no reason why I shouldn't implement the validator now (with now being, this week)
<jibel> stgraber, bug numbers are integers, you could remove the comma, a space is enough and keep everything in one field.
<alourie> stgraber: may I?
<stgraber> sure
<alourie> stgraber: when results are reported, there are 2 tables: for failed ones, and for passed ones
<stgraber> actually 3 tables, the third is for in-progress ones :)
<alourie> yes, sure
<alourie> what I meant that maybe it is possible to highlight them with colors?
<alourie> such as, red-dish for fails, green-ish for passed?
<alourie> otherwise they a bit indistinguishable
<stgraber> yeah, that page will need some more work, we used to have icons for these statuses too, might be a good idea to add them too
<alourie> great
<alourie> I hope I don't bother you too much with this small nuances
<stgraber> not a all, feedback is always good
<alourie> great
<alourie> maybe I could fix some of these myself
<stgraber> that'd be awesome, code is at: bzr get lp:~ubuntu-qa-website-devel/ubuntu-qa-website/drupal7-rewrite/
<alourie> get you mean clone
<stgraber> "bzr branch" is the supported command, clone and get are deprecated aliases
<stgraber> still need to get used to bzr branch ;)
<alourie> ah, right
<alourie> I'm using branch for some time, forgot about it
#ubuntu-testing 2011-11-30
<brendand> jibel - i think you should update the topic with the link to the current iso tracker
<jibel> brendand, you're right, will do when I fixed other morning issues. Thanks
<brendand> jibel - i'm mainly saying that because i can't find the link myself now :)
<brendand> jibel - found it in the backscroll
<jibel> brendand, the link on the front page of the old tracker http://91.189.93.73
<brendand> jibel - oh yeah, i missed that
<jibel> mvo, I need your help to build the main-all-amd64 image, it failed but can't find any obvious reason, disk full maybe but can't find an error message
<jibel> mvo, it just stops after downloading the packages with 'Error installing packages'
<jibel> mvo, also, results for the failed main-all upgrade on i386 are here: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Precise/job/precise-upgrade/PROFILE=main-all,label=upgrade-test/58/
<mvo> jibel: looks like some issue around tdsobdc, libiodbc2, I need to check the package relationship to get a good idea what is going on there
<mvo> jibel: as for the main-all, happy to help, lets move to /msg so that you can tell me where I can find the current image
<jibel> Daviey, how are you in this fine day ?
<jibel> Daviey, anyone to test raid and iscsi ?
<jibel> stgraber, did you test ltsp ?
<stgraber> jibel: I tested it on Edubuntu a few minutes ago, didn't test it on alternate though, want me to test it?
<jibel> stgraber, as you want. if you do it I'll try wubi instead.
<stgraber> jibel: I'm finishing edubuntu amd64 now, will do edubuntu i386 next and then I should have some time for alternates, so I'd expect results in 3-4 hours
<jibel> stgraber, ok, I'll start wubi then ltsp if you don't beat me to it.
<Daviey> jibel: don't we have auotmated testing of that now?
<Daviey> jamespage: ^^ ?
<jamespage> Daviey: no
<Daviey> gah, for some reason i thought we did
<jamespage> Daviey: only vanilla ubuntu
<jamespage> alternate, desktop and server
<Daviey> jibel: I think it's unlikely iscsi will be tested in time for A1.
<Daviey> RAID-1 i think will be achieved.
<stgraber> yeah, I sadly no longer have a working iscsi test setup, should have one again soon as I have the iscsi merge somewhere on my list of stuff to look at
<jamespage> Daviey: I can take a poke at iSCSI - have a setup on my laptop using tgt
<Daviey> jamespage: awesome!
<jibel> Daviey, jamespage are you testing ec2 for a1. it's not showing on the tracker.
<jamespage> jibel: trying to sort out executing the tests ATM
<jibel> jamespage, should we add the tests to the tracker anyway ?
<jamespage> jibel: yes
<Daviey> jibel: blocked on an RT
<jibel> Daviey, ok, for the records, I'll add the tests to the tracker and keep them untested.
<cSquall> Man this channel is quiet!
<stgraber> jibel: finished Edubuntu, starting Alternate now
<stgraber> new Ubuntu alternates (i386 and amd64) are ready for testing
<skaet> jibel,  ^^
<skaet> what stgraber said
<stgraber> skaet: hmm, actually, we probably should have waited for the new LTSP to publish :)
<skaet> LOL
<stgraber> .list still shows -0ubuntu10
<stgraber> argh, I mean -0ubuntu9
 * skaet *shakes* head,  so excited by playing with new publishing tools.
<stgraber> well, you'll get to play with them again :)
<skaet> ok,   marking them for rebuilding again.
<stgraber> according to LP, ltsp is built and published, quickly making sure it's not lying
<skaet> thanks!
<stgraber> skaet: it published on i386 and amd64 but not on armel, armhf and powerpc, so we'll need to wait a bit for that last one
<skaet> stgraber,  okie
<skaet> jibel, new Ubuntu alternates (i386 and amd64) are ready for testing.
<skaet> stgraber, ^^
<charlie-tca> bladernr_: Many thanks for your help getting Xubuntu tested!
<bladernr_> charlie-tca:  no problem :) I thought it could use some love
<stgraber> done with LTSP on amd64, doing i386 now
#ubuntu-testing 2011-12-01
<charlie-tca> All of xubuntu is done. everything passes on hardware
<charlie-tca> good night.
<brendand> gema - do you reckon it would be good to have an 'introductory' email for people like besi, who 'announce' themselves on the list?
<gema> brendand: what do you mean?
<brendand> gema - i could respond with a few suggestions for him, but it would be good to have a uniform response which we can improve upon
<brendand> gema - something like:
<brendand> * irc channels
<brendand> * wiki resources
<brendand> * current activities (e.g. if alpa testing is running atm)
<brendand> just a suggestion
<gema> brendand: by all means, have a go at writing it :) our wiki is poor at the moment, make that clear, though, that one of the tasks in our list is to improve it :D
<gema> brendand: I am relying on whoever jono hires to be the QA community coordinator to start putting those things together :D
<gema> brendand: looks really good, like a small starter's guide, thanks
<brendand> gema - no problem. it would be good to keep it somewhere and update it with extra stuff
<brendand> gema - as i recall from my Symbian days, mailman supports a 'introduction email'. who controls the ubuntu-qa list?
<gema> brendand: no idea
<brendand> gema - i bet it's hggdh
<gema> brendand: we can ask him when he comes online
<brendand> jibel - i know you're a very busy man at the moment, but do you have admin access to ubuntu-qa mailing list?
<jibel> brendand, yes why  ?
<brendand> jibel - ^
<brendand> jibel - i wanted to know if there's an 'introduction mail' option in the mailman interface
 * jibel looking
<jibel> hggdh, can you help, I lost access again
<jibel> brendand, sorry I eat the password again, we'll have to wait for Sir Carlos
<hggdh> brendand, jibel: I have never seen an 'introduction email', or similar, in mailman
<hggdh> jibel: just a sec, and I will get the passphrase
<jibel> brendand, gema mailman has an autoresponder feature but nothing powerful
<brendand> jibel - ok then
<brendand> has anyone seen that the 'camera' function of the profile picture chooser doesn't work if the installer is launched in the live session? maybe it's just my hardware
<cr3> nerochiaro: welcome to #ubuntu-testing! :)
<nerochiaro> cr3: :)
<cr3> salem_: you too, I didn't recognize your nick :)
<roadmr> hey folks!
<salem_> cr3, hey, thanks! sorry about the conference. My internet connection is for some reason loosing some packages, so I couldn't hear you very well.
<nerochiaro> salem_: ah, different nick on here :)
<nerochiaro> salem_: you're tiagosh on canonical's servers
<cr3> salem_: that's alright, roadmr did most of the talking so I'm not offended at all :)
<roadmr> hehe no problem
<salem_> nerochiaro, yes, this is an old nick from freenode. i think tiagosh is already taken here
<cr3> roadmr: should one of us follow up by email about the next steps, just to keep a paper trail to which we can point... and laugh, of course
<roadmr> cr3: sure, I'm working on it right now :)
<cr3> salem_: if you decide to pick a more permanent nick on freenode, you might like to register it with nickserv to prevent the same thing from happening again
<nerochiaro> and keep everyone of us in the meeting in CC
<nerochiaro> so roadmr it looks like salem_ didn't get hear most of the meeting. i briefly recapped it for you, but it'd be great if you guys can go ahead and discuss what's missing here
<salem_> nerochiaro, ok, thanks
<roadmr> nerochiaro, salem_ ok
<salem_> I am taking a look at the mockups and check if it is doable with the current code layout
<roadmr> salem_: it's just a general idea, the mockups are based on ubuntu-one-client
<roadmr> salem_: some of the stuff there is no longer needed, for instance, the "only system information" checkbox is probably no longer needed as it generates non-useful submissions
<cr3> roadmr: does the backend support the concepts illustrated in the mockups yet?
<roadmr> salem_: also the document I posted (let me know if you don't have it) has some use cases we'd like the UI to cover, these are not obvious from looking at the mockups
<roadmr> cr3: there are some that aren't supported :( like the global progress indicator
<roadmr> cr3: some are just setting properties (like how we preseed the launchpad email account)
<salem_> roadmr, I dont have it yet I guess. can you send me?
<cr3> roadmr: I'd make sure to clarify what can be implemented now compared to what might be blocked by future implementation to make life easier on salem_
<roadmr> cr3: and some may need both backend and UI support (like the submission saving feature)
<roadmr> salem_: no problem: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1gr8NiC_d2E5kuh1NVCdwIXLnm3HQZiwrl3nbYDLSCSg/edit?authkey=CLC2698I&hl=en_US
<cr3> roadmr: I don't think the UI interface supports setting properties either and it would be sad if each UI set properties its own way
<cr3> roadmr: otherwise, if I set my launchpad email in the GTK interface I probably won't get it in the Qt inteface... unless the backend provides that functionality through the user interface layer
<roadmr> cr3: ok so maybe we will have to extend the interface :(
<roadmr> cr3: how does the current gtk interface handle e.g. setting the launchpad id?
<roadmr> cr3: I guess I could go look at the code :)
<cr3> roadmr: we will, but my concern is to avoid asking salem to implement features that are currently incomplete which makes development rather difficult
<roadmr> cr3: well yep, you're right about that...
<cr3> roadmr: would a reasonable first step to get a Qt interface at par with the current GTK interface, or do you think that would be a waste of time?
<cr3> err, would it be a reasonable...
<roadmr> cr3: well it depends, if it'll take salem_ a month it may not be worth it, we could ask him I guess :)
<roadmr> cr3: it could be useful for him to get acquainted with how to interface with checkbox
<cr3> roadmr: for the launchpad email, the user interface layer just has a show_entry method which takes text and a default value as parameter and returns the entered launchpad email
<cr3> roadmr: in other words, it's a generic method for prompting the user for text, not specific to the launchpad email at all
<cr3> roadmr: exactly, I think just getting at par would be a nice acquaintance step
<cr3> salem_: have you had an opportunity to look at checkbox a bit, at checkbox_gtk/gtk_interface.py in particular?
<roadmr> salem_: does this sound reasonable to you? come up with a feature-equivalent UI of the current checkbox-gtk but using Qt?
<salem_> cr3, yes, I created a qtinterface already
<salem_> cr3, dummy, but seems to work
<roadmr> salem_: warning: the current gtk_interface.py uses a dialog as its main window, and I think we should change that, as the dialog has been a bit troublesome as of late :) we should use a window as the top-level element
<cr3> salem_: awesome, would you mind pushing those, perhaps to lp:~tiagosh/checkbox/qt
<salem_> cr3, implemented just the show_info() and seemed to work
<roadmr> yay, salem_  is the man!
<cr3> salem_: how do you feel about the design so far, straightforward enough to work on?
<salem_> roadmr, haha, no, it was just a prototype, not the whole implementation :)
<cr3> salem_: once you implement all the show_* methods, the interface should be feature complete
<salem_> cr3, well, my only concern is that, if I understood correctly, the backend controls the UI, and not the other way round, so depending on the new interface, we would need to change some bits.
<cr3> salem_: very perceptive but I have to admit I'm not sure how the new interface will work, ie whether the backend will continue driving or whether the interface will take over
<salem_> cr3, sure, I can push to a branch
<cr3> salem_: for now, I think it would be safest to assume the backend is driving until we know for sure what will happen next
<cr3> roadmr: ^^^ sound reasonable to you?
<roadmr> cr3: sure
<cr3> salem_: by the way, I came up with this separation between backend and frontend specifically to support multiple frameworks, originally gtk and command line but I was also thinking about qt back then.
<salem_> cr3, I can implement the full qt interface, no problem. but if the goal is to have a different concept of UI, maybe all could use the time to define the new UI, and check what needs to be changed. But this is up to you.
<cr3> salem_: I tried really hard to inspire myself from other projects which might have the same requirements but I couldn't find any, so I came up with my own design for separating the backend and frontend.
<cr3> salem_: if you happen to know of a project that does a good job of this kind of separation, please let me know because I would certainly like to learn from other people's experience
<roadmr> cr3: maybe coming up with a way to let the UIs set config values would cover most of the extra functionality we need? that may not be so intrusive to the current contract
<salem_> cr3, yes, I must say this is a nice UI abstraction idea, but if the UI is going to control the data flow, and not the opposite, maybe we would need to do some adjustments.
<cr3> roadmr: indeed, this is something I can easily see being specific to graphical interfaces and the command line interface would keep working, modulo setting properties which are typically done in configuration files anyways
<cr3> salem_: we'll have to see, but maybe we can just add one method for the frontend to call the backend for setting properties as suggested by roadmr, and that might cover everything planned for 12.04
<skaet> Alpha 1 is released now.   Just wanted to say thank you to everyone who's helped with testing it out and getting it ready to release.  :)
<salem_> cr3, are you still going to need many UI's? or the idea is to drop the others UI abstractions (gtk, urwid)?
<cr3> salem_: in other words, it is most likely that the work we plan to invest in the Qt interface will remain as such in the foreseeable future
<cr3> salem_: unless we can find one UI to rule them all, the plan is to keep the other ones
<roadmr> cr3: other than that, exposing the job store (for the progress bar), and some way of handling submission saving/renaming, and submitting an existing .xml
<cr3> salem_: I've been toying with the idea of using the SDL with pygame as a UI to rule them all, but that hasn't been received very well by some :)
 * roadmr likes the pygame idea
<cr3> roadmr: those are likely to be implemented as methods *in addition to* the existing UI methods, which might result in minor changes
<salem_> cr3, got it, so in that case, the current layout is good. We just need maybe to extend/modify some methods of the api, and adjust the others frontends accordingly
<cr3> roadmr: please consider changing the current design between the backend and frontend, I don't necessarily want to force the current design by making it painful to move forward :(
<salem_> the best way to do that is to implement a passive backend, that responds to UI commands
<roadmr> cr3: sure, if some feature needs interface changes I think it's ok
<cr3> salem_: exactly, and this is likely to happen incrementally feature by feature. for example, we'll eventually add a feature to save the output in a specific location, so we'll then have to extend/modify the interfaces accordingly
<cr3> salem_: agreed, so I suspect we'll have a passive interface to enable the frontend to drive the backend and keep the current active interface, for lack of a better word, to continue having the backend drive the workflow of the frontend
<salem_> roadmr, how complex is the backend? what are the jobs the backend is in charge of? running the selected scripts, get the output of each one? what else?
<cr3> salem_: the backend does a fair amount of work
<roadmr> salem_: most of the behavior is implemented through plugins that register methods to be fired on events
<cr3> roadmr: I was thinking that the frontend could interact with the backend by firing its own events, which seems to work well because both graphical interface and the backend are event driven
<roadmr> cr3: hmm that might work, so we'd need to pass the manager thingy to the UI as well?
<roadmr> salem_: so most of the work is done by the plugins: collecting information about the system, building the list of jobs to execute, ordering them and resolving dependencies
<cr3> roadmr: very astute, which is not somethign I'm very comfortable doing because it's such a high level object, but certainly feasible
<roadmr> salem_: actually running the jobs depending on which plugin they specify to use
<roadmr> salem_: and several plugins take care of building the final report and submitting that info to (potentially several) places
<cr3> roadmr: I might be more comfortable passing a callback method, which might seem more native to event driven systems
<roadmr> cr3: oh that'd be nicer!
<cr3> roadmr: the callback would obviously point to the manager's fire method
<salem_> roadmr, hm, ok, but can this be triggered by the UI, instead of the backend?
<cr3> err, manager's reactor's fire method :)
<roadmr> salem_: potentially with what cr3 is suggesting, which would require some changes to the UI methods
<salem_> roadmr, yes, would requires some work, but in the end I think the layout will be flexible enough to build a nice UI
<roadmr> salem_: cr3 has a nice graph of how messages travel around checkbox, but we fear it may drive you insane :(
<salem_> roadmr, no problem, I am interested to see this graph
<cr3> salem_: these are the messages exchanged between checkbox plugins: http://people.canonical.com/~cr3/checkbox-message-graph.png
<cr3> salem_: you can identify where the user interface is being called because those messange handler methods are consistently prefixed with prompt_*
<roadmr> argh, I don't see anything pyqt-related in main :(
<salem_> roadmr, python-qt4 ?
<salem_> apt-cache says it is in main
<roadmr> salem_: I don't see it in Precise's manifest from the CD, but I may be doing something wrong :)
<cr3> roadmr: python-qt4 may or may not be on the CD which is probably not a huge deal for now, as long as we at least depend on packages from main: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python-qt4/
<roadmr> cr3: ok cool :)
 * roadmr apologizes heh
<cr3> roadmr: I find the shipit use case of getting a cool ubuntu cd and trying it in a store far more likely than someone downloading and burning a kubuntu image to try it in a store
<roadmr> oh yes, kubuntu
<cr3> roadmr: however, with friendly.ubuntu.com, I find it equally likely for someone on either ubuntu or kubuntu to want to try checkbox where instructions should be updated accordingly
<roadmr> cr3: yep
<cr3> roadmr: hm, if you were looking at germinate for the ubuntu cd, it might be possible that python-qt4 is on the kubuntu cd which would just be a bonus :)
<roadmr> cr3: I'm still unsure on what to do about the gstreamer dep on kubuntu, maybe some kubuntuer can tell us how it's done on their side
<cr3> roadmr: if the tests are optional, we can either have those tests require gstreamer or, if the tests are mandatory, we could consider rewriting them to have a lower level dependency like pulse
<roadmr> cr3: they're mandatory, maybe we could have two sets of tests: ones depending on gstreamer and others depending on whatever kde uses
<cr3> roadmr: either way, I don't think it would be a huge undertaking
<cr3> roadmr: that would work too
<roadmr> cr3: jedimike can surely frob things so that it considers either set of tests as valid
<cr3> roadmr: however, I was wondering what would happen if both requires are met; you'd get two sets of audio tests :)
<roadmr> cr3: yep, so I'll stop worrying too much about it
<roadmr> cr3: but that would require some wacko having gstreamer on kubuntu
<cr3> roadmr: if our assumptions can be broken, they will
<roadmr> cr3: well it's ok, what would be baffling is if one set of tests passed *and* the other failed :)
<cr3> roadmr: that's when I wished we had electrocuting keyboards so, when someone answers tests inconsistently: zap!
<brendand> cr3 - actually i've always thought about checkbox being able to specify more complicated logic for 'requires'
<brendand> cr3 - errr, i mean depends
<brendand> cr3 - such as 'wireless_after_suspend' depends: suspend_advanced or suspend_advanced_auto
<brendand> cr3 - so audio_gstreamer could depends: not audio_pulseaudio :)
<roadmr> that'd rock :)
<brendand> and vice versa
<cr3> brendand: agreed, I've also seen use cases for depending on something to fail rather than implicitly something to pass
<cr3> brendand: oh wait, that's what you meant by "not audio_pulseaudio", nevermind :)
<brendand> cr3 - well, depends means ran and passed right?
<brendand> cr3 - or just ran?
<cr3> brendand: passed
<brendand> cr3 - that's what i thought
<brendand> cr3 - that would also be useful, but maybe harder to specify.
<cr3> brendand: the original motivation is the build a dependency tree which would spare the user from answering redundant questions, like to test the number of packets that can be transfered over the network when the network test failed in the first place
<brendand> depends: suspend_advanced:fail
 * brendand needs to become au fait with the depends code
<brendand> it's a little tricksy. didn't neimeyer write it? or am i thinking of something else?
<cr3> the distinction seems to be that where we used to want a dependency tree, we now seem to want a decision tree
<roadmr> hmm
<cr3> brendand: sadly, I wrote the dependency code but I'd love to blame niemeyer for it :)
<brendand> cr3 - hey, he's not on this channel - so feel free!
<roadmr> heheheh
<brendand> cr3 - do you reckon it would be a big change from how things work at the moment?
<alourie> hello
<cr3> brendand: it would be a much needed rewrite, so I'd be receptive
 * cr3 steps out for lunch
<alourie> what is this splash of users on QA list lately? Was there any event that I missed where QA was introduced?...
<alourie> s/introduced/PR-ed/
<brendand> alourie - i only just joined ubuntu-qa (not sure why i wasn't on it before, considering that ubuntu QA is my job :P)
<brendand> alourie - is it abnormal?
<alourie> brendand: well
<alourie> let me just say that I haven't seen "hello" letters for about a year?
<brendand> gema - did we do anything to push the ubuntu-qa list recently?
<alourie> and now there have been, how many? about 5 this week?
<gema> brendand: we changed the format of the meeting and sent the minutes
<gema> alourie: it is great, isn't it? we are taking off
<gema> alourie: a lot of exciting work to do
<alourie> gema: bring it on!!
<salem_> cr3, ok, so, for now I should ignore those mockups and implement just a qtinterface just like the gtk one, right?
<gema> alourie: I am on it, I need three days to write it all down in an email!
<alourie> sure
<alourie> gema: maybe you should not put everything in one mail? split some?
<gema> alourie: and I think we are going to have a QA community coordinator soon too, that will bring joy to the list
<gema> alourie: maybe I will create a wiki and point to it from the mail, that makes more sense
<alourie> gema: we know we're going to have one
<gema> alourie: cool :)
<alourie> yea, wiki would be better. But once again, not everything on one page
<gema> alourie: ok, I will see how it comes along, I need one place to dump all the ideas and then we can flesh them out as required
<alourie> yea, split to parts
<cr3> _salem: sorry for the delayed response, I stepped out for lunch. to answer your question: right, just ignore the mockups for now
#ubuntu-testing 2011-12-02
<jibel> stgraber, hi
<jibel> stgraber, in the previous version of the tracker there was a table qawebsite_user_setting_info. Is everything stored in users now ?
<jibel> skaet, I'm a bit late for the testing report, I had to modify the queries to match the new tracker.
<stgraber> jibel: yep, I dropped that one as it was mostly used to store hardware information which we'll have with the ubuntu friendly integration
<jibel> stgraber, that's fine, I updated my queries and will push them to the new tracker anyway.
<skaet> jibel, understood.   Send when you can.   Thanks.
<jibel> skaet, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2011-December/000553.html
<skaet> jibel, thanks.   :)
<stgraber> jibel, skaet: Slightly tweaked frontpage on http://91.189.93.73 with download links and a link to the build history
<stgraber> skaet, jibel: http://91.189.93.73/qatracker/milestones/204/builds/7165/testcases/115/results <-- hardware profile is shown in the UI now (still need some javascript to retrieve your profiles)
<stgraber> cr3: you forgot to poke me after UDS ;)
<skaet> stgraber - *\o/*  very cool!
<stgraber> cr3: what project should I use to file my feature request for an API to retrieve user profiles from LP id?
<stgraber> skaet: I also added the status icon again, will probably drop the result column now that the icon is back there (saving a bit of space)
<cr3> stgraber: but I didn't forget to return the book to zaid though! :)
<stgraber> cr3: that's good :)
<cr3> stgraber: the project is launchpad-results: https://launchpad.net/launchpad-results
<stgraber> cr3: think you can get that done by alpha-2?
<cr3> stgraber: I could try but I can't make any promises because this is a personal project, probably like the isotracker for you :)
<cr3> stgraber: I have holidays coming though so, if you report a bug, I'm likely to pay attention to it... unless I get distracted by other shiny objects during that time
<roadmr> uuu, shiny
<stgraber> cr3: ISO tracker isn't a personal project for this cycle, it's part of the whole improving release management for 12.04 and is one of my high priority specs
<stgraber> cr3: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-results/+bug/899361
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 899361 in launchpad-results "API to retrieve a list of hardware profiles for a given LP id (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<stgraber> cr3: I'm not familiar with launchpad-results itself really, so feel free to update the bug to make more sense :)
<cr3> stgraber: so you finally get paid to work on the isotracker, kudos!
<roadmr> \o/
<stgraber> cr3: yeah :) apparently it needed some love after 4 years of just being there ;)
<cr3> stgraber: I had a look at your bug, it makes plenty sense. triaged!
<cr3> stgraber: everyone needs love :)
<roadmr> all you need is love
<cr3> stgraber: please don't be offended if I set the importance to low, the reason is that I follow the same policy as the Launchpad project itself which never uses medium importance, only: low, high, critical
<stgraber> cr3: ok :)
<stgraber> cr3: if it's not done by then, I'll nag you in person in Budapest anyway :)
<cr3> stgraber: I wasn't invited this time, so you can nag all you want :)
<roadmr> heheh
<stgraber> cr3: doh, guess I'll do that next time I'm in Montreal then :)
<stgraber> much closer than flying to Hungary for that :)
<cr3> stgraber: probably on your way to hungary...
<stgraber> cr3: nope, spending 3 weeks in Switzerland before the sprint (enjoying the fact that we have a connection in Zurich anyway when flying to Budapest)
<cr3> stgraber: please say hello to the swiss chocolate for me
<stgraber> cr3: will do :)
<roadmr> yum, chocolate
<roadmr> it was a miracle that the chocolates I bought in Zurich made it to Canada untouched - then they disappeared before the next day :B
<stgraber> hehe :)
<stgraber> you should have bought more ;)
<roadmr> yes! next time I will
#ubuntu-testing 2011-12-03
 * utlemming is away: Gone away for now
 * utlemming is back.
 * utlemming is away: Gone away for now
 * utlemming is back.
 * utlemming is away: Gone away for now
<fahri> hello...
 * utlemming is back.
<vladmaniac> hi guys
<vladmaniac> my name's vlad - and i want to contribute to ubuntu qa
<vladmaniac> can anyone help?
<astraljava> vladmaniac: I'm not an expert, but seeing that it might be quite slow here at this time, I suggest you have a look at the things mentioned in the /topic.
<vladmaniac> astraljava i'll take a look
<vladmaniac> more, i can help with automation
<vladmaniac> currently i work automation lead engineer for mozilla and as a automation ninja in my spare time
<vladmaniac> :)
<vladmaniac> so i'm an open source lover, in 2 words to introduce myself to the qa community
<hggdh> vladmaniac: all help is welcome; indeed, reading the links on the topic will help you get situated, then just ask any questions you have
<hggdh> vladmaniac: answers may be slow coming in, since this is Saturday (at least for me)
#ubuntu-testing 2011-12-04
<jp_Hranice> Hallo. I can not run x window on my nvidia geforce 6600
<jp_Hranice> Hallo. I can not rum Precise on my Nvidia GeForce 6600
<coalwater> jp_Hranice: hi
